# AEW Fyter fest week 2 presents barbed wire and its everywhere



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Darby and Brody King. I am here for all of that and then some. 

If this transitions to a fued with HOB, might we see Sting or Darby get misted at some point causing some changes within them?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm curious what the "barbed wire everywhere" setup will actually look like? Barbed wire ropes and some barbed wire covered tables set up around ringside? Probably a barbed wire baseball bat or two, I'm guessing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think they may surround the ring with barbed wire boards, like many Japanese death matches have done.

With it being Shark Week, it would've been funny if they nabbed the concept from 1994 FMW: Electrified Barbed Wire Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Would anyone be against Pillman joining Christian? I think Griff is destined for the Pure Division anyways.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547394294012526592
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547394875414302721
> ...


prediction - griff joins Christian / Lucha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Barbed wire and Chainsaw Chuckie on the same show? Might be the most violent Dynamite to date. 😜


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sweet match graphic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fyter Fest was a funny name one time. They should've just gone all in with the Shark Week connection and call it something shark related


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They need to fix Wardlow immediately this week.

Announce a match with any midcard heel, have him destroy them in two to three minutes, then let him cut a short promo after the match saying he's ready to annihilate anyone who comes for the title, then get him into a proper feud with a good heel from next week heading into All Out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549461214371233793
For whatever it's worth, I think this is the most interesting stuff in the women's division right now, so glad it is on Dynamite and not Rampage.

My prediction is Willow Nightingale is the actual new baddie. Jade and Kiera don't even like Leila. Plus, Leila is a jobber and Willow is actually talented.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549461214371233793
> For whatever it's worth, I think this is the most interesting stuff in the women's division right now, so glad it is on Dynamite and not Rampage.
> 
> My prediction is Willow Nightingale is the actual new baddie. Jade and Kiera don't even like Leila. Plus, Leila is a jobber and Willow is actually talented.


I agree that this is the most interesting women's story currently. Also, I think this match sets up two things. Athena pins Hogan and gets a title shot at Battle of the Belts. They parlay that match into a triple threat at All Out. I also think this sets up a Willow vs Lelia Grey pre-show match for Death Before Dishonor.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549461214371233793
> For whatever it's worth, I think this is the most interesting stuff in the women's division right now, so glad it is on Dynamite and not Rampage.
> 
> My prediction is Willow Nightingale is the actual new baddie. Jade and Kiera don't even like Leila. Plus, Leila is a jobber and Willow is actually talented.


I mean feel free to call me Buzz Killington but it’s only real competition is ThunderStorm teaming with Britt on the side, lol.

Personally I’ve already grown tired of this feud with Jade and the Baddies against Kris and Athena. I understand holding off on matches but this feud is pretty much the same segment, whether in the ring or in the back on repeat. I get them holding off on Jade vs either Kris or Athena but the journey there still has to be interesting. And this story, like most women’s stories in AEW, lacks any nuance or creativity.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean feel free to call me Buzz Killington but it’s only real competition is ThunderStorm teaming with Britt on the side, lol.
> 
> Personally I’ve already grown tired of this feud with Jade and the Baddies against Kris and Athena. I understand holding off on matches but this feud is pretty much the same segment, whether in the ring or in the back on repeat. I get them holding off on Jade vs either Kris or Athena but the journey there still has to be interesting. And this story, like most women’s stories in AEW, lacks any nuance or creativity.


Well, we're grading on a curve here. I just like The Baddies' dynamic. ThunderStorm doesn't really make sense other than their names are a pun


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think the right move is Cargill vs Athena vs Statlander at All Out, with Jade pinning Athena. They're holding off because they don't want either woman losing, but at this point someone is gonna have to take the L to Jade and it shouldn't be Kris.

The Trios match is gonna be bad though, especially with no Red Velvet, who is the most talented in-ring amongst the Baddies.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I think the right move is Cargill vs Athena vs Statlander at All Out, with Jade pinning Athena. They're holding off because they don't want either woman losing, but at this point someone is gonna have to take the L to Jade and it shouldn't be Kris.
> 
> The Trios match is gonna be bad though, especially with no Red Velvet, who is the most talented in-ring amongst the Baddies.


Might be a triple threat during Championship Week (Columbus Dynamite and Grand Rapids Rampage & BOTB) and a singles with Stat at All Out or each Athena and Stat getting singles matches on during CW and the other at All Out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> Might be a triple threat during Championship Week (Columbus Dynamite and Grand Rapids Rampage & BOTB) and a singles with Stat at All Out or each Athena and Stat getting singles matches on during CW and the other at All Out.


Yeah that could be the case too. I think this is the card they should be doing all they can to build towards for ALL OUT:

*CM Punk vs Jon Moxley* AEW World Title Unification Match
*Bryan Danielson vs MJF* (AEW guy vs WWE guy, MJF comes back still pissed about it and wants to take out Bryan)
*Kenny Omega/Good Brothers vs Young Bucks & Hangman Page Trios Titles *(this seems like the best option with everyone tied up in other feuds, with the Bucks losing the tag gold, I guess Bucks vs FTR III is off the table for now)
*Swerve in Our Glory vs FTR AEW Tag Titles *(I think FTR lose the ROH tag titles to the Briscoes this weekend, and replace them with the AEW tag titles)
*Wardlow vs Andrade w/Rush TNT Title *(I think with Miro, Black, and Darby tied up, Andrade is a good choice)
*PAC vs Will Ospreay All-Continental Title* (what a fuckin banger this would be)
*Jungle Boy vs Christian No Holds Barred *(JB's revenge match)
*House of Black vs Sting/Darby/Miro *(All 3 guys have an issue with the House, make it a Trios match. Malakai Black to pin Sting, after Rampage the fans really want to see them clash and it will instantly give the HOB the cred needed to move up the card further or fully recover from Cody, especially being that Sting hasn't been pinned yet)
*Jade Cargill vs Kris Statlander TBS Title *(Statlander ends the undefeated streak)
*Thunder Rosa vs Jamie Hayter AEW Women's Title *(time to push Hayter into a title feud, but have her lose to Rosa)


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

I swear Chris Jericho was on blood thinners recently. Too recently.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Yeah that could be the case too. I think this is the card they should be doing all they can to build towards for ALL OUT:
> 
> *CM Punk vs Jon Moxley* AEW World Title Unification Match
> *Bryan Danielson vs MJF* (AEW guy vs WWE guy, MJF comes back still pissed about it and wants to take out Bryan)
> ...


Seen this elsewhere and think this might be a good ticket :

MJF makes a surprise return at the end of All Out as Punk is celebrating unifying the titles... Max announces he is no longer under suspension as he and Tony have worked out an extension that just so happens to also grant MJF a World Title shot.... anytime and anywhere. Anywhere is going to in Chicago and anytime is going to be now. 

He obviously beats Punk for the strap in a very short match and then goes into the NYC show as World Champion where he can defend against a babyface Eddie Kingston for a first successful defense. (if you need to add to the Eddie match, one could make Punk special guest referee).


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho lost the last singles match against Kingston at the PPV earlier this year . He will likely get his win back. He needs to be credible for his stable


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549461214371233793
> For whatever it's worth, I think this is the most interesting stuff in the women's division right now, so glad it is on Dynamite and not Rampage.
> 
> My prediction is Willow Nightingale is the actual new baddie. Jade and Kiera don't even like Leila. Plus, Leila is a jobber and Willow is actually talented.


no way Willow is a baddie - she is like a born babyface

i'd be shocked TBH


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no way Willow is a baddie - she is like a born babyface
> 
> i'd be shocked TBH


It's a role on the show, as opposed to being an enhancement talent. Basically, the same story as when Will Hobbs joined Team Taz. Also, The Baddies are cool heels, so they are pretty much babyfaces that cheat.

IMO it is kinda sus that they subbed out Anna Jay for Willow Nightingale in this storyline


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> It's a role on the show, as opposed to being an enhancement talent. Basically, the same story as when Will Hobbs joined Team Taz. Also, The Baddies are cool heels, so they are pretty much babyfaces that cheat.
> 
> IMO it is kinda sus that they subbed out Anna Jay for Willow Nightingale in this storyline


iiiinteresting

i will keep an eye on this - i like Willow


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is pretty cool, imagine if they were actually encircled by sharks haha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549763679230382084


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

A little known referee named Dean Roll should referee this Barbed Wire Socialism event. 

Dean Roll is Shark Boy, fwiw. I know we have busy lives and Wikipedia or Cagematch is just not on some fans’ internet…or something.

Wrestlingdata is actually a bit more thorough in some areas. It is all part of a rich tapestry that eats up too much of our time as wrestling fans or jaded skeptics alike.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549578951353421824
This promo from Swerve and Keith Lee is so genuine. I love how in AEW they keep it real and not try to pretend that real life occurrences are not a thing. Glad that Keith Lee seems to be doing well.



Promo art for tonight's show:











"Road To" for tonight:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

^ Watching that Keith Lee / Swerve video ... it really hits me: AEW makes some gorgeous title belts


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

A Network sponsored Barbwire Death Match on TBS? Things sure have changed from what WCW could do.

I'll be disappointed if there's no Sharkboy cameo.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s gooooo!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Absolutely nothing here. Gonna skip this week. This is just awful, dull, cold booking. I can't believe they are doing a barbed wire match. It's the equivalent of two wrestlers getting in the ring and sucking each other's dick in front of the audience. It's a desperation booking that is no less exploitative than a nude women's jello wrestling match.

At least I would watch their Onlyfans roster strip nude.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Varsity blondes are so trash, hope they get squashed


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Varsity blondes are so trash, hope they get squashed


They are bland as fuck and look like shit, boring and that griiff geek can't talk. They need to be released.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

#crossover


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549740921918464002


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

3venflow said:


> #crossover
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549740921918464002


CGI Eddie scares me.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Just announced:









New promo art:


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hopefully crowd is better than last week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Young Bucks to interrupt Swerve in our Glory I'm assuming


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549877927180996610
Two Dimes is back from the dead (he was actually in AEW before NXT). I thought AEW missed out the first time on Cole as he has a good look and in-ring talent, but they have another chance to sign him now.

I'm predicting Men of the Year to interrupt Keith/Swerve since they seem the sort of semi-credible challengers to give them a first defense.

The women's match is now a tag too since Leila Grey wasn't cleared to wrestle.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> This is pretty cool, imagine if they were actually encircled by sharks haha
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549763679230382084


lol those models, body shaming much?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Who the hell is Cole Karter?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Who the hell is Cole Karter?


He was recently in NXT as Two Dimes. Before that he was in AEW on Dark doing jobs and one appearance on Dynamite (one of Ogogo's victims leading up to Cody). And even before that he spent a lot of time in IWC, which is where Wardlow also came from. He's 6'2"/238lbs and got cut from WWE for roiding, something he admits he made a mistake doing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544334088215076864


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> He was recently in NXT as Two Dimes. Before that he was in AEW on Dark doing jobs and one appearance on Dynamite (one of Ogogo's victims leading up to Cody). And even before that he spent a lot of time in IWC, which is where Wardlow also came from. He's 6'2"/238lbs and got cut from WWE for roiding, something he admits he made a mistake doing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544334088215076864


Kid seems to have potential.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Set + shark cage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549891890601934849
If they don't bring out the Briscoes here, we'll know 100% that the Warner edict is still in place. Yet the ROH PPV is airing on a Warner-owned platform, so... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> He was recently in NXT as Two Dimes. Before that he was in AEW on Dark doing jobs and one appearance on Dynamite (one of Ogogo's victims leading up to Cody). And even before that he spent a lot of time in IWC, which is where Wardlow also came from. He's 6'2"/238lbs and got cut from WWE for roiding, something he admits he made a mistake doing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544334088215076864


Well, Karter may be able to kontinue with his athletic supplements in AEW LOL


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549877927180996610
> Two Dimes is back from the dead (he was actually in AEW before NXT). I thought AEW missed out the first time on Cole as he has a good look and in-ring talent, but they have another chance to sign him now.
> 
> I'm predicting Men of the Year to interrupt Keith/Swerve since they seem the sort of semi-credible challengers to give them a first defense.
> ...


I'm going to call it, I think Carter beats Ricky and that sends him further spiraling down. His promo on this week's Go to seemed to be indicating just that.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I take it back. I'm going to watch the Christiansaurus match. They'll probably open with it so I can turn to the news after the first 25 minutes (because you know the opener will run over like Paul Wight's toilet).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Give me a Shell Yeah!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Leila got Covid then?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AR/Dante Fox worked the Elevation tapings before Dynamite (which had a reportedly good Toni Storm vs. Emi Sakura match). One of my favourite indy guys of the 2010s. I'd like to see him signed for ROH as he can work (is a trainer too) and has charisma. Hell, I wouldn't mind him in AEW proper (he would've been good at the start when they needed bodies) but the roster is probably too full now. Anyone who remembers Lucha Underground will remember he and Killshot (Swerve Strickland) having the best match in that promotion's history.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like a filler episode and probably a bunch of junk to sell the ROH ppv.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoanma said:


>


bring back the joker


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd love to see Brody get a big push, dudes so talented with a bad ass look.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd love to see Brody get a big push, dudes so talented with a bad ass look.


Darby's gonna whoop that big bitch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Darby's gonna whoop that big bitch


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn, the Shark Week ads are out of control. Either Discovery LOVES AEW or AEW is pandering big time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Darby's gonna whoop that big bitch


Brody rag dolling that emo skateboarder right now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Brody rag dolling that emo skateboarder right now


it wont last


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

House of Black vs House of STING!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


That sly wink in the final frame would have me ready to give it another go.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christ, this is beating and a half. Reminds me of Darby vs Cage but more brutal/stiff.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m enjoying this match a lot so far.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Taz working overtime trying to put over size doesn't matter, but in reality it does.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Araxen said:


> Taz working overtime trying to put over size doesn't matter, but in reality it does.


I think he was trying to say it does matter but started his sentence off in a weird direction.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> it wont last


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Damn, the Shark Week ads are out of control. Either Discovery LOVES AEW or AEW is pandering big time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The Pebble is All Elite!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Dwayne "The Mountain" Johnson is ALL ELITE


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby is great in these big guy little guy matches. Just a perfect bump machine


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match rules hard. Textbook David vs Goliath. David's gonna win I feel.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match is fucking great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Brodie King is soooo atrocious, please let Darby beat this clown


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck that finish!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> This match is fucking great.


Not really, Brodie sucks


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

La Parka said:


> it wont last


Orly?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome match. Reminded me of Darby/Cage, but even better.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Holy shit. Brody King looked like a million bucks in that match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sucks to see Darby catching all these Ls but Brody is awesome


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> Darby's gonna whoop that big bitch


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems like AEW has gotten cold on Darby. 

Another loss. Damn shame.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was basically a squash at the end. Good Darby didn’t break his neck on that last move


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Of course Darby loses yet again and this time to a trash can. I hope Darby leaves this company, it's bull how they've turned him into a jobber


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Not really, Brodie sucks


What match was you watching? Brody was great.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello Brody King


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The moves most guys do in this era look like absolute shit, but that sitout powerbomb was devastating.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Darby loses again !!!!!!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Time for Sting to turn!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

David lost.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


>


they gave up on darby.

sad days.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Miro vs Black!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> What match was you watching? Brody was great.


Brody sucks


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Goth kids vs vamp kids


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Has Sting ever been laid out before in AEW?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well damn. These first 20 min have been fucking great.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I'm happy Miro is teaming with Sting and Darby


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Miro should come out in those sunglasses all the time. He looks like more of a bad ass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Brody sucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if Miro's hot wife got him those sunglasses.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Miro face turn?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Black looks like he's been hitting the gym


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Miro has great fucking music!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

THE REDEEMER


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I wonder if Miro's hot wife got him those sunglasses.


Nah, he got those with his Law and Order money.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This shark shite is…


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Trophies said:


> I wonder if Miro's hot wife got him those sunglasses.


To help him see the truth

Malakai, Brody, Buddy, Julia
vs
Sting, Darby, Miro, and CJ


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I feel like Darby’s been losing A LOT lately. They started building King as a legit threat some weeks back, so I’m not mad at it, per se, but … yeah, a lot of losses it seems like.

On another note, I’m so tired of the best friends.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great to see Miro, came out to a big reaction. They're still teasing the idea he's joining HoB, which is good. Don't want him joining, but no need to rush having him attack them. Especially if the plan is for him to team with Darby and Sting at All Out, they've got weeks before they need to pull that trigger.

Very strong opening 20 minutes of Dynamite.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Miro vs Black!


Anything other than Miro winning in a squash would be a disappointment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a brutal squash match. Damn, give the man a few weeks off to heal up. Lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW needs to get big credible heels over badly.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Miro has great fucking music!


He really does. It’s like a mid-evil trumpet or horn sounding the start of the battle


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Will Darby ever win again 😭


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It's Stinnnnnnnnnngs!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro vs Brody seems to be the direction with Miro winning then facing Malakai at the PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> I feel like Darby’s been losing A LOT lately. They started building King as a legit threat some weeks back, so I’m not mad at it, per se, but … yeah, a lot of losses it seems like.
> 
> On another note, I’m so tired of the best friends.


He can't be pushed all the time, he'll get another solid push at some point. Right now Brody King deserves the win.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So a heel vs heel matchup with Miro and Black with little to no sense and now moxley and yuta against best friends in a face vs face matchup that also makes no fucking sense by our booker of the year 😆


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> This shark shite is…
> View attachment 128126


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

who gave that dude a mic lmao


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This guy WE’VE NEVER EVER seen or heard of is all of a sudden getting a backstage interview. And apparently an FTW championship match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cole Karter sucks on the mic lol. That was womens segment level bad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's this unknown jobber randomly getting a title match on tv? guess having a cup of coffee in NXT gets Tony Khan all hard for you. Dude was on Dark here and there before, but once he went to NXT and was a lackey there for a few weeks and released now he's on Dynamite getting a title match, go figure....


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It's been 370 days since the last FTW title defense!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It blows my mind that Chuck Taylor is still on my TV


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Can we all agree that this whole “get wheeler Yuta” thing over has absolutely not worked? Can’t stand this guy


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That backstage segment sucked.

Also just throwing Mox's match randomly in the middle of the first hour. Man... Tony Khan does right with the first 20 minutes and 5 minutes later is showing how dumb he can be with some things.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> This guy WE’VE NEVER EVER seen or heard of is all of a sudden getting a backstage interview. And apparently an FTW championship match.


If he's from NXT, he's Khan's King.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don’t really see the point of a face v face match here. Unless they’ve ran out of teams for BCC to beat on


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

KrysRaw1 said:


> So a heel vs heel matchup with Miro and Black with little to no sense and now moxley and yuta against best friends in a face vs face matchup that also makes no fucking sense by our booker of the year 😆


Is Miro even a true heel though? He comes off as a tweener to me but I've missed the past few weeks.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Araxen said:


> It's been 370 days since the last FTW title defense!


 I could have sworn I saw him defend it against Jungle Boy recently.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It's Stinnnnnnnnnngs!


_steals this for next week_


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That backstage segment sucked.
> 
> Also just throwing Mox's match randomly in the middle of the first hour. Man... Tony Khan does right with the first 20 minutes and 5 minutes later is showing how dumb he can be with some things.


They need to turn best friends heel already and or future endeavor them asap.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Its Cole "Two Quarters" Karter


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Can we all agree that this whole “get wheeler Yuta” thing over has absolutely not worked? Can’t stand this guy


Agreed, generic look, skinny, no character, no charisma, i don't get it, i really don't.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t really see the point of a face v face match here. Unless they’ve ran out of teams for BCC to beat on


it's a vicious custody battle for Yooter


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> It blows my mind that Chuck Taylor is still on my TV


Agree. He offers nothing other than a job guy to eat pins. But if you want match quality, might as well put a guy like Dante Martin into best friends


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I'll be sure to not order the PPV. Who cares about ROH


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> If he's from NXT, he's Khan's King.


Lol yeah pretty much, he wrestled on the Dark YouTube show a while back, never appeared on Dynamite, he left went to NXT, got released and what a shocker he's back in AEW and immediately on tv in a title match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Agreed, generic look, skinny, no character, no charisma, i don't get it, i really don't.


There's a lot though that fit no charisma sadly like Chuck Taylor, OC, etc just to name a few. 

Even Danhausen has more charisma than Yuta, Best Friends, OC, etc.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Can we all agree that this whole “get wheeler Yuta” thing over has absolutely not worked? Can’t stand this guy


Yes the crowd chanting his name is an illusion 🙄


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

KrysRaw1 said:


> So a heel vs heel matchup with Miro and Black with little to no sense and now moxley and yuta against best friends in a face vs face matchup that also makes no fucking sense by our booker of the year 😆


Miro isn't heel anymore


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I'll be sure to not order the PPV. Who cares about ROH


Flair's Last Match is better booked than that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

There has never been a single human in history that looked less like a wrestler than Chuck Taylor.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I think we can all agree on one thing: Chuck Taylor really fucking sucks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chuck Taylor may have the shittiest look a pro wrestler on tv has ever had, ugly face, ugly 12 year old boy haircut, pudgy physique, ugly attire that hides his bad physique.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Wheeler Useless sucks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

La Parka said:


> There has never been a single human in history that looked less like a wrestler than Chuck Taylor.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> I think we can all agree on one thing: Chuck Taylor really fucking sucks.


The best friends suck.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That backstage segment sucked.
> 
> Also just throwing Mox's match randomly in the middle of the first hour. Man... Tony Khan does right with the first 20 minutes and 5 minutes later is showing how dumb he can be with some things.


Tony doesn’t need these NXT 2.0 rejects on the show


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Best friends fucking suck. Why are they employed?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoanma said:


>


at least he has the long hair.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chuck Taylor looks like a wish version of AJ Styles when he was in TNA


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Yes the crowd chanting his name is an illusion 🙄


eh. The AEW live crowds cheer and pop for all types of bullshit. He’s boring and bland


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chuck visually looks like shit. In year one he tended to look ok and Best Friends were a popular midcard act (Parking Lot match being their peak). Chuck looks like shit now though - the gear, the facial hair, the physique - he'll morph into Johnny Swinger soon. Trent is still good though. Roppongi Vice (Trent/Rocky) are better than this version of Best Friends. I've always liked the idea of Archer and Trent as a biker style team though as both could use a fresh direction.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> There has never been a single human in history that looked less like a wrestler than Chuck Taylor.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Chuck visually looks like shit. In year one he tended to look ok and Best Friends were a popular midcard act (Parking Lot match being their peak). Chuck looks like shit now though - the gear, the facial hair, the physique - he'll morph into Johnny Swinger soon. Trent is still good though. Roppongi Vice (Trent/Rocky) are better than this version of Best Friends. I've always liked the idea of Archer and Trent as a biker style team though as both could use a fresh direction.


He looks like a wish version of AJ Styles


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just me or Dynamite has been better since Adam Cole and the other two losers with him have been gone?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Chuck visually looks like shit. In year one he tended to look ok and Best Friends were a popular midcard act (Parking Lot match being their peak). Chuck looks like shit now though - the gear, the facial hair, the physique - he'll morph into Johnny Swinger soon. Trent is still good though. Roppongi Vice (Trent/Rocky) are better than this version of Best Friends. I've always liked the idea of Archer and Trent as a biker style team though as both could use a fresh direction.


Kevin Owens or Samy Zayn even look better than Chuck Taylor. Chuck Taylor looks awful and should not even grace national TV. I find it amusing how geeks like this get a shot on mainstream TV.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Everyone in this match punches like Shane McMahon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The only star here is Moxley. The rest are charity wrestlers put on by Tony.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chuck Taylor should've been released as soon as actual stars started getting signed to the company, he should've been released along with all the other outlaw mudshow indy geeks Tony filled the roster with when he started the company.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Kevin Owens or Samy Zayn even look better than Chuck Taylor. Chuck Taylor looks awful and should not even grace national TV. I find it amusing how geeks like this get a shot on mainstream TV.


And Sammy and KO can at least work a mic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Chuck Taylor should've been released as soon as actual stars started getting signed to the company, he should've been released along with all the other outlaw mudshow indy geeks Tony filled the roster with when he started the company.


If AEW got rid of the likes of talentless promo-less hacks like Chuck Taylor, Evil Uno, Excrapular, Orange Cassidy...then i think the show would be a lot better.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why do the best friends and OC get so much offense in ? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Awful Waffle doesn't look as good after the insane piledriver Brodie King did in the opener


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Yuta kicks out of back to back pile drivers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankenTodd said:


> And Sammy and KO can at least work a mic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. Everyone in this match except for Moxley couldn't talk on a mic if their life depended on it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kick out of 2 straight piledrivers lmao. So fuckin dumb.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I can't wait for Cornette to rip this lousy match. Taylor is 🗑 Trash. Garbage wrestler


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Kevin Owens or Samy Zayn even look better than Chuck Taylor. Chuck Taylor looks awful and should not even grace national TV. I find it amusing how geeks like this get a shot on mainstream TV.


Chuck Taylor should be running the ferris wheel at a county fair or pumping my fucking gas.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wheeler is a mid-carder at best. He should be a jobber.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chuck Taylor designated pin eater


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hilarious how the interim champion has a hard time with best friends the two talentless geeks


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

i have no idea what OC said lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don’t know if we needed this match tonight …


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Wheeler Useless. Bland nerd


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shark Boy gotta make a cameo surely.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh ffs.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck I miss Omega.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> eh. The AEW live crowds cheer and pop for all types of bullshit. He’s boring and bland


ohhh so the crowds don’t decide who’s over.. you do? 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there any point to watching the rest of the show? i have no idea whats on the card but i imagine nothing that good.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Swerve needs a new intro song. It sucks for probably 90% of the audience


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Fuck I miss Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’ll be back.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Omega in the shark suit?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there any point to watching the rest of the show? i have no idea whats on the card but i imagine nothing that good.


Main event is a barbed wire match that should blow off Jericho vs Eddie.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

For those who say AEW doesn't have story telling you just got it. Chuck taught Yuta the pin he used to beat Taylor. Orange just said it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Keith Lee wearing a random Naruto t-shirt instead of his own gear


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> ohhh so the crowds don’t decide who’s over.. you do? 😂


The AEW crowd is geekiest indy marks of all marks, they go nuts for all indy geeks, like Orange Cassidy and Danhausen, put Wheeler Yuta infornt of a causal audience he'd get fucking crickets.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araragi said:


> Omega in the shark suit?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Chuck Taylor should be running the ferris wheel at a county fair or pumping my fucking gas.


The words "run" and "Chuck Taylor" definitely do not look right in the same sentence.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Swerve carries himself so well.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Gimme a shell yeah!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Keith Lee is wasted playing second fiddle to Swerve in the tag division


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> He’ll be back.
> View attachment 128129


I’m holding a party here that night for all Kenny fans and will be drunk off my ass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I just wonder who turns on who first with this team.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this entire roster is looking like WWE's leftovers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is not a good segment. The Mark Sterling stuff is just stupid


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> ohhh so the crowds don’t decide who’s over.. you do? 😂





rich110991 said:


> ohhh so the crowds don’t decide who’s over.. you do? 😂


I don’t, but the 5000 people in attendance seem to cheer and pop for whatever. They bought their tickets, and they’re the extremest of fans. Doesn’t mean that the guys they cheer and pop for are of quality.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Swerve after the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why does trash Starling have to ruin everything?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549918839256875009


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol this entire roster is looking like WWE's leftovers.


On the booking team too, apparently


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That was a stiff punch.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What is this trash segment?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm sports entertained


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> This is not a good segment. The Mark Sterling stuff is just stupid


For real, how many obnoxious heel managers we got in this company? Mark Sterling, Stokely Hathaway, Vickie, Dan Lambert, Alex Abrahantes, i know i'm forgetting a few more but its ridiculous.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Should have saved the cake for Eddie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Didn't Smart Mark eat a cake when he was Jade's manager?

That segment was very Monday Night RAW and felt like an excuse to show off the celeb fan.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is he/she going to be attacked or do the attacking?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know who that rapper was but they should sign him up, since he's clearly much tougher than Tony Nese


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tony stop with the WWE crap. That was pure WWE. AEW fans don’t want it


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Not the best segment..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoever that music dude is just threw a better worked punch than 75% of the roster.

Oh yay, a WWE produced segment.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was a RAW segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> I don’t, but the 5000 people in attendance seem to cheer and pop for whatever. They bought their tickets, and they’re the extremest of fans. Doesn’t mean that the guys they cheer and pop for are of quality.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

You got swerved


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Keith Lee legit angry that cake got wasted.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol this entire roster is looking like WWE's leftovers.



Funny enough I found myself saying the same thing when I tried tuning into RAW on Monday. 

That segment was not good, felt extremely "sports entertainey"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Whoever that music dude is just threw a better worked punch than 75% of the roster.
> 
> Oh yay, a WWE produced segment.


it amazes me that Kevin Gates throws a better punch than someone like Mox whos been in the business for well over a decade


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

More evidence that AEW sucks at comedy and comedy talent


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Araxen said:


> That was a stiff punch.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony stop with the WWE crap. That was pure WWE. AEW fans don’t want it


Yep, I skip WWE for a reason, don't need the same Sports Entertainment crap shoved down my throat on a program I watch to get away from that shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fucking hell. Another week of Dork fucking Order, Shit Friends and OC. Damn this show so far sucks.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hangman must really have nothing if they can’t find anything else for him but the Dark Order segments


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Christian “your father’s dead” Cage.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hangman flew down the card. Christian is quite a bit higher on the card right now. I wouldn't have called that a few months ago.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And Page reduced to Dork Order HAHAHAHA Just where he belongs.

Finally a star with Christian.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Man, that’s the fucking best they can do with Hangman page ? Have him come out to save two dark order jobbers against the butcher and blade ? Oh boy.

this show has been sub par to say the least.Really missing Punk, bryan, MJF, and even Cole.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Palpatine and Vader


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

For a man who is nearly 50, Christian looks great


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

WWE segment followed by a WWE reference 😭


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're really trying to make Christian the replacement MJF, now Tony shifting his hatred onto him like he had for MJF.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pillman almost shoved his junk in that dude's face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Man, that’s the fucking best they can do with Hangman page ? Have him come out to save two dark order jobbers against the butcher and blade ? Oh boy.
> 
> this show has been sub par to say the least.Really missing Punk, bryan, MJF, and even Cole.


Yep. Man that is the best. Time to realize Adam Page is a lackey to Dork Order and that is the best he's been in AEW. I'm fine with it to be honest since he pretty much proved he sucks as a talent. Notice AEW doesn't acknowledge his last run anymore.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like they gave Christian, MJF's script lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Pillman trying to slap hands around the ring and nobody really wanting to give the Blondes any high fives


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lol Pillman trying to slap hands around the ring and nobody really wanting to give the Blondes any high fives


Because they absolutely suck.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I really wish goofball Silver would get released


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Christian “your father’s dead” Cage.


Steiner: He's fat!
Cage: He's dead!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Because they absolutely suck.


Facts, Pillman might be better on his own with a repackage


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

First time not watching in ages. Sounds like it’s been fucking awful so far.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Which act is more bland; Jungle Boy or the Varsity Blondes?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Varsity Blondes are another example of a team with no charisma, no promo skill and little to no talent except whatever little pillman jr has. This team has been booked awful, their gimmick is outdated and they just dont have a reason for anyone to give a fuck or care


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Heel turn for Luchasaurs may be the best thing for his career


Spoke too soon...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> Man, that’s the fucking best they can do with Hangman page ? Have him come out to save two dark order jobbers against the butcher and blade ? Oh boy.
> 
> this show has been sub par to say the least.Really missing Punk, bryan, MJF, and even Cole.


Not to worry, in a couple years someone will give him a wink or a subtle head nod and people on here will call it brilliant, long term storytelling.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank goodness they quickly squashed those bland motherfuckers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Boy has street clothes!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> First time not watching in ages. Sounds like it’s been fucking awful so far.


Been brutal as fuck. Only sort of good thing was Darby vs Brody and that's about it. You missed Chuck Taylor, Wheeler Yuta, Dork Order and Varsity Blondes...a ton of un-charismatic bland turds.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Thank you Christian and Luchasauras for squashing those geeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Victor Chaos said:


> Thank goodness they quickly squashed those bland motherfuckers.


That's what Wardlow should have done to OC, but notice Luchasaurus is booked better lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can't take him serious with the name jungle boy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So JB comes out, walking calmly LOL What a fucking geek.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Heel turn for Luchasaurs may be the best thing for his career


Even Corny had nice things to say about him.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> That's what Wardlow should have done to OC, but notice Luchasaurus is booked better lol


OC isn't a geek or bland


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian got swerved!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Luchasarus really is the Kane of AEW.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Heel turn for Luchasaurs may be the best thing for his career
> 
> 
> Spoke too soon...


was a good few weeks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Luchasaurus just back to being a face? what? why'd he even side with Christian to begin with? we still don't know, now he's randomly back with Jungle Boy? Jesus Christ this shitty booking.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

And Luchasauraus is ruined by booker of the year


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No, you know that will be a doublecross.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So all that for Dark Luchasauras is just gone?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOWWWW THEY FUCKING RUINED JB LMFAO!!!! FUCKING AEW MAN


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> OC isn't a geek or bland


Get a refund from your opthalmologist.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR can finally show up. He’s done scrolling WWE Porn on Twitter.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

How are we supposed to take jungle boy seriously with that music? That music is for characters like Disco Inferno. The feud is supposed to be intense, involving betrayal and family-honor. Then we hear that kiddy jungle boy music, which takes us out of it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow just fucking wow. This shit is worse than Vince Russo. Khan can't book worth shit.

So you have Luchasaurus finally looking like someone menacing with Christian to turn face like nothing while JB comes out like a geek. Instead of booking Jungle Boy stronger as a solo act, you have him go back to a team. This further proves JB will never be a solo act.

You can not make this shit up. Holy fuck. AEW is a comedy show.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm hoping this is a swerve and Luchasaurs is still with Christian he was doing so well as a heel


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

cake segments and rap battles?

TK hired Vince!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One Shed said:


> No, you know that will be a doublecross.


Yeah Luchasaurus is fresher as a heel. This feels like a setup and Jungle Boy is being a dumbass


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Suddenly, I just wanted Christian beat Jungle boy's up badly


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tony: Hey Jim...it's 9pm time to go.
JR: Alright Vince.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Luchasaurus just sides with whoever strolls along doesn't he? good to know he's just a mindless dog that goes with anyone who pets him no rhyme or reason.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I feel like they gave Christian, MJF's script lol


Tell me you didn't watch Christian Cage in TNA without telling me you didn't watch Christian Cage in TNA.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are they gonna pull the old double swerve and have Luchasaurus cost JB in his first match against Christian? It seems wasteful to give him this entirely new presentation then revert.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So all that for Dark Luchasauras is just gone?


Yeah because Tony is dumb


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Heel turn for Luchasaurs may be the best thing for his career
> 
> 
> Spoke too soon...


Story isn’t over. Luchasaurus is gonna turn on JB in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cole Karter looks like he is 12


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So Luchasaurus just back to being a face? what? why'd he even side with Christian to begin with? we still don't know, now he's randomly back with Jungle Boy? Jesus Christ this shitty booking.





RainmakerV2 said:


> So all that for Dark Luchasauras is just gone?


Nah, they have to cut to a backstage segment later where JB has let his guard down just for Dino to beat him down, let Christian in the door, and then they put him out until the PPV.


Or...just have him turn back for no reason...


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I absolutely love how Jim Ross always misses the trash during hour 1!!

What a horrible hour 1. AEW ruined dino douche


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

shawnyhc01 said:


> Suddenly, I just wanted Christian beat Jungle boy's up badly


Christian is awesome and Jungle Boy is bland and has no personality. I have always wanted Christian to squash Jungle Boy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I always knew dinosaurs were fickle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this nobody randomly on tv in a title match solely cause he was on NXT for a few weeks, god damn Tony needs to get over his NXT fetish.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> How are we supposed to take jungle boy seriously with that music? That music is for characters like Disco Inferno. The feud is supposed to be intense, involving betrayal and family-honor. Then we hear that kiddy jungle boy music, which takes us out of it


How are you supposed to take a grown man seriously with that ring name ?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Speaking of bland people, AEW has a bunch them being featured in this episode. Including this match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Let me guess Ricky has a competitive match with this nobody


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok, no idea what’s going on with this match. What title is this for?? Is there any storyline behind this match? Who is Ricky Starks’ opponent?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> So Luchasaurus just back to being a face? what? why'd he even side with Christian to begin with? we still don't know, now he's randomly back with Jungle Boy? Jesus Christ this shitty booking.


relax. Luchasaurus is clearly gonna turn on JB in a week or two. Is it your first time watching wrestling? Jesus christ…


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why is this absolute unknown jobber getting this title match exactly?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Let me guess Ricky has a competitive match with this nobody


He is. I have no idea who this former NXT guy is but he looks way better than Chuck fucking Taylor at least


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Tony: Hey Jim...it's 9pm time to go.
> JR: Alright Vince.


"Jim, did you print out the entire Jenni Neidhart Onlyfans gallery??"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> JR can finally show up. He’s done scrolling WWE Porn on Twitter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest Cole Carter could be another random NJPW guy that most of us dont know. Same thing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

WELCOME TO WWE DYNAMITE (JR voice)


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This show almost feels like they are sandbagging till the main event. Very lackluster


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Ok, no idea what’s going on with this match. What title is this for?? Is there any storyline behind this match? Who is Ricky Starks’ opponent?


Mark Jindrak


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

That fat girl was really into JR. I wonder if he'll shoot his shot with her after the show?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol this nobody randomly on tv in a title match solely cause he was on NXT for a few weeks, god damn Tony needs to get over his NXT fetish.


Why do I get the feeling the only person who actually liked NXT more than AEW was Tony?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> relax. Luchasaurus is clearly gonna turn on JB ina week or two.Is it uour first time watching wrestling? Jesus christ…


Lol if thats the plan which you seem to know mr psychic, then don't fucking turn him heel until JB returned, don't turn him heel randomly when JB is gone and have him as a dark heel killing people all the time JB is gone, then turn him randomly face to fool JB for a few weeks then go back to being a heel, its fucking dumb and its shitty booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

first hour has featured mostly geeks. hopefully hour 2 is good. with dino turd turning face i dont really give a shit anymore of jurassic express nor jungle boy vs christian. they fucked it up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> Why do I get the feeling the only person who actually liked NXT more than AEW was Tony?


Tony seems infatuated with boring uncharismatic geeks, probably since he is one too. He can relate.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Main event gotta really deliver . Save us Y2J


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Having that cage hanging over the fans just screams stupid idea.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why is this no name having a competitive match with Ricky ?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Mark Jindrak


According to the YouTube shows he was being called a young Randy Orton by officials in WWE.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Main event gotta really deliver . Save us Y2J


This show has sucked


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cole was working quite regularly in AEW before NXT. Has anyone gone AEW -> WWE -> AEW yet?

He's what JR would've once called a 'blue chip athlete'.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol if thats the plan which you seem to know mr psychic, then don't fucking turn him heel until JB returned, don't turn him heel randomly when JB is gone and have him as a dark heel killing people all the time JB is gone, then turn him randomly face to fool JB for a few weeks then go back to being a heel, its fucking dumb and its shitty booking.


fair argument. Respect brother Samcro.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One Shed said:


> Why do I get the feeling the only person who actually liked NXT more than AEW was Tony?


If you so much as take a piss on the sidewalk outside of NXT Tony will sign you and have you on tv in a title match the new week. Dude is a super mark for NXT clearly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR having no time for this geek.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Araxen said:


> Having that cage hanging over the fans just screams stupid idea.


if i paid for this, i'd probably be hoping for it to fall.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Send HOOK.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony stop with the WWE crap. That was pure WWE. AEW fans don’t want it


To be fair, there's been a lot of uncharismatic, garbage indy geeks on today who should have never been featured on TV in the first place


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tony Khan hired the WWE writers for this show 😂 

This is awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricky Starks on the mic so far has been the highlight of the show.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Worst AEW show so far! Time to turn my tv off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now Danhausen. Holy fuck haha. This is turning into WWE Main Event


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Pretty Ricky?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

izhack111 said:


> Worst AEW show so far! Time to turn my tv off


Have fun watching the Roman Reigns show.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

One Shed said:


> No, you know that will be a doublecross.


Why doublecross? JB is a small guy dont really need to turn on him?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks will kill Danhausen and HOOK will run in after to set up the Team Taz civil war.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

izhack111 said:


> Worst AEW show so far! Time to turn my tv off


Awful writing and too many bland people getting time.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep. Hook is gonna win the FTW title soon.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ricky Starks has to back down to Danhausen now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why was the heel slapping the fans hands at the end there?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Speaking of bland people, Athena is on this show.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Team Thicc


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ricky is getting better on the mic each week, he definitely reminds me of a young Rock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So we get a line up of all star bland geeks:

Shit Friends, Varsity Blands, OC, Dork Order and now Danhausen pretty much back to back. 

Keep going Tony, you're doing well sinking this show.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Will Thunder Rosa be here tonight


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

women talking. It’s NXT 2.0


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn that was cringe.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Cole was working quite regularly in AEW before NXT. Has anyone gone AEW -> WWE -> AEW yet?
> 
> He's what JR would've once called a 'blue chip athlete'.


Mercedes Martinez I think?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh yeah, that 3v3 match is gonna be a channel changer. Athena sucks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God now Athena, ya know Tony not everyone from WWE is an amazing talent thats gonna be a star, Athena has no charisma, no character and just ok in the ring, he needs to stop signing everyone WWE releases.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm assuming AEW is the worst wrestling company and should be cancelled?

That's kinda the vibe I'm getting from this thread.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks on Dynamite is awesome. Let's keep it going!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araragi said:


> That was a RAW segment.


Hour 1 has been actually worse than Raw. It makes the Logan Paul vs Miz segment look top notch.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Kris Statlander lookin hot


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> So we get a line up of all star bland geeks:
> 
> Shit Friends, Varsity Blands, OC, Dork Order and now Danhausen pretty much back to back.
> 
> Keep going Tony, you're doing well sinking this show.


This show is terrible tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK that was the worst promo segment in AEW history.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Love Ricky


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

"The Revolution Is Televised!"

Ricky Starks needs a serious singles push.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Starks vs Hook at All Out is a match I’d be very interested in.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Why was the heel slapping the fans hands at the end there?



Whats that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Once Punk, MJF, Bryan left, this whole show went to fucking hell.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> God now Athena, ya know Tony not everyone from WWE is an amazing talent thats gonna be a star, Athena has no charisma, no character and just ok in the ring, he needs to stop signing everyone WWE releases.


She is a very good wrestler. She’s bubbly and comes across as really likeable. She ain’t that bad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whats that?


Ricky was slapping the fans hands as he was going up the ramp.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

This ranks top 3 worst show of all time. Impact wrestling is better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> She is a very good wrestler. She’s bubbly and comes across as really likeable. She ain’t that bad


Shes as bland as dirt bro.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> women talking. It’s NXT 2.0


NXT 2.0 has better when talking. Tiffany Stratton is the second coming of The Rock compared to Athena, Statlander, and Nightingale.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Athena’s just


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Ricky was slapping the fans hands as he was going up the ramp.



Whats a heel?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How many times do we gotta see Tony up from the announcers table and get into the ring for a random interview? can we not hire an interviewer solely for this and not have Tony constantly running back and forth from the booth to the ring?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm assuming AEW is the worst wrestling company and should be cancelled?
> 
> That's kinda the vibe I'm getting from this thread.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, finally some stars!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the Briscoes appear properly here, I'll scream in joy. If they don't then fuck Warner.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Briscoes show up here, AEW needs to just sign them


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Victor Chaos said:


> Speaking of bland people, AEW has a bunch them being featured in this episode. Including this match.


The main issue i have with a lot of AEW's booking is they have too many random face vs face or heel vs heel matches, a lot of signed bland geeks who can't talk, have no gimmick, and give the majority no reason to give a shit about them. All of this makes the company look indyriffic. I want the company to succeed but they are doing good driving themselves into the dirt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> If the Briscoes appear properly here, I'll scream in joy. If they don't then fuck Warner.


I dont know if Broscoes could save this awful program. But it would help. Bring out the Briscoes now!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the belts FTR have on their waists look like foam belts with plastic plates.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

This is how Athena gets her Championship match at Battle of the Belts and Statlander gets Jade at All Out.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Women with tattoos are so gross.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bring the briscoes out


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol the belts FTR have on their waists look like foam belts with plastic plates.


No one can walk around in Mexico with real belts on heh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring the Briscoes, CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The AAA belts look like they are made of cardboard


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Are these the Pacific tag belts with the Italian flag on them?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> The AAA belts look like they are made of cardboard


They do OMG now i can not unsee it! LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Man using his daughter for sympathy [emoji23]


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

having a feud with a banned tag team has to be a first


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Come on Briscoes, where the fuck are you!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR can talk but they were building up a match with an invisible enemy there. The Briscoes come out there and it gives the ROH PPV some real hype.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoanma said:


> Athena’s just


Just like in NXT and main roster WWE. Some have it and some don't and Athena obviously don't have IT.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Were the AAA belts made in China? They look incredibly cheap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Man using his daughter for sympathy [emoji23]


Hey, its that or using someone's father like Christian or Finn Balor HAHA


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That bitch in the front row no selling Dax's heartwarming story.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Pretty good promo here from FTR. Hard selling a PPV when the other team isn’t on TV to respond but they did it the best they could


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Come on Briscoes, where the fuck are you!


Not there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God put the Briscoes on the show ya fuckin wimp.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Man using his daughter for sympathy


Can't tell if srs but that was a pretty damn good promo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Did they print the AAA belts with a 3D printer? They look incredibly cheap.


HAHA Yep, on Dominoes Pizza Cardboard.

So no Briscoes? Oh fuck that sucked.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

'I'm gonna fight like an 8 year old girl." I know what he was trying to do with that promo but lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Fight like an 8 year old girl?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂😂 Sanjay dutt nice hat. pure comedy team here


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

guys.

i just glitched back in time to 2010 TNA.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> 'I'm gonna fight like an 8 year old girl." I know what he was trying to do with that promo but lol


Clear shot at the Hardlys.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Holy TNA reunion


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh God put the Briscoes on the show ya fuckin wimp.


Khan doesnt want anymore real looking men on his show. He wants them to look more indy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549928002754060288


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jermaine Dupri? lmao wtf


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jermaine Dupree in 2022 wtf lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FTR really became top guys. They might go down as the one of the best tag teams of all time.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

And it's time to change the channel


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jermaine Dupree. I ain’t see that guy on TV since 2005


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade and Ricky Starks so far the only highlight here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Falcon and The Ratings Drop Soldier.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jermaine Dupree in 2022 wtf lol


Julez Santana was booked elsewhere


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

FTR's face turn has been fucking fantastic. They've been getting top notch pops for months now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim Ross still thinking of Nataly's sister.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn…I can’t believe I’m gonna say this but…Athena might be even more awful than Ruby Soho.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> guys.
> 
> i just glitched back in time to 2010 TNA.


Better let Hogan know about Bubba.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Jade and Ricky Starks so far the only highlight here.


Jade is cringe not sure what the obsession is with her but she's not good whatsoever and Athena absolutely sucks


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> Julez Santana was booked elsewhere



Hey Jade you make my whistle blowwwwww


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Jermaine Dupri? lmao wtf


He did make lot of bangers in the 1990s. 

This is a pure WWE Raw show tonight. D List celebs, bad comedy, bad backstage segments, it’s alot of bad.

Darby/Brody was great.
FTR promo was good
Everything else has been boring or bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Britt Baker today? That blows.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> God damn…I can’t believe I’m gonna say this but…Athena might be even more awful than Ruby Soho.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hey Jade you make my whistle blowwwwww


ill pop if Chingy comes out


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> No Britt Baker today? That blows.


Rotating roster bro you get Willow Nightingale instead and you're gonna like it


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Willow annoys me


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

You can always reset your clock to the women's match if you lose power.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I'll turn this train wreck episode of RAW back on during the main event


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm here for Jade















*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That same 8 year old girl had an exhibition match with Adam Cole


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> ill pop if Chingy comes out



That would be pretty lit


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ember Moon still can't dive


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> He did make lot of bangers in the 1990s.
> 
> *This is a pure WWE Raw show tonight. D List celebs, bad comedy, bad backstage segments, it’s alot of bad.*
> 
> ...


Agreed. Totally.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

All these girls with these bright colored hairstyles. You could totally see them plugging Sasha Banks in this rivalry (if they can sign her)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> God damn…I can’t believe I’m gonna say this but…Athena might be even more awful than Ruby Soho.


I say both are equally bland and have no charisma.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Save us MJF. This show fucking blows.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Willow flying high


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm here for Jade
> View attachment 128134
> 
> View attachment 128133
> *


Why? What's special about her? She's not good on the mic, she can't wrestle and she's not good looking


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Victor Chaos said:


> I say both are equally bland and have no charisma.


IWC in a nutshell. Every babyface character is bland and has no charisma. If Ruby and Athena were heels, they’d be on fire right now according to you


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I miss the 90s when American women's wrestling was a side attraction. The only consistently good women's wrestling is in Japan. In AEW and even WWE these days, you're lucky to get one good women's match out of every 20. Two of the better ones, Shida and Toni, were on the Elevation tapings before the show.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Save us MJF. This show fucking blows.


MJF ain't returning to AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I appreciate Kiera going all in on Shark Week-inspired attire


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Save us MJF. This show fucking blows.


When him, Danielson, Punk and Omega are back, we will be back to a better product.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. Totally.


*I'm sorry you still sit through their whole shows lol*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This match is, well…


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

redban said:


> IWC in a nutshell. Every babyface character is bland and has no charisma. If Ruby and Athena were heels, they’d be on fire right now according to you


Ruby was a heel for most of her WWE run and was bland and had no charisma.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm sorry you still sit through their whole shows lol*


Ive sat through many in my past, including some badly booked WCW Thunder shows ...i know what bad and shit are... and tonight has been utter shit so far.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow! She caught her!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> This match is, well…













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jades power is so impressive.

She stood out in that match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least Jade won.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like Willow would have been a better Doudrop than the girl WWE got to play her


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, I really loved Thunder Rosa as an in ring talent but her mic skills are brutal.

Her title reign has been flat as a board.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AEW crowds are usually dead for women's matches that don't involve Britt Baker, but they started SCREAMING for that Jade and Athena sequence. Stop wasting time with MONTHS of these stupid 30 second segments and give the people what they want. *


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jade’s team gotta win so Jermaine Dupree could celebrate in the ring. They ain’t pay him for nothing


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Is Rosa speaking Spanish to a Japanese wrestler?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jade and Starks the only ones today who look like they should be on national TV.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thunder Rosa is a fucking DISASTER get the belt off her my God.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Ive sat through many in my past, including some badly booked WCW Thunder shows ...i know what bad and shit are... and tonight has been utter shit so far.


That JD guy will probably praise it and say how amazing it was


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol those two are a team solely because their names together is Thunder Storm, they make no sense being a team for any other reason.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone told Rosa nobody takes her seriously when she wears a cowboy hat?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thunderstorm.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rosa vs Yamashita is one of the better matches they can do. Looking forward to that rematch, but they need to go up a level from their TJPW match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Is Rosa speaking Spanish to a Japanese wrestler?


Yep, Id laugh if the Japanese girl spoke to her in Japan while this girl spoke in spanish to her.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

La Parka said:


> Is Rosa speaking Spanish to a Japanese wrestler?


I thought she was speaking Japanese


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> This match is, well…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt Baker, finally!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rampage looks better than today, holy shit! LMFAO


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Poor Hangman. He’s mingling with a bunch of jabronis now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

redban said:


> I thought she was speaking Japanese


its possible, I couldn't tell either way.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> I thought she was speaking Japanese


Both “Japanese” and Spanish.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh wow, they've brought The Righteous and the ROH Six Man belts back. But if they're booking ROH alumni, where the hell is Bandido?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Are they putting all 10 people into one shark cage? i hope so


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt Baker's once again asking AEW to stop giving Thunder Rosa promo time. Lol








*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> I thought she was speaking Japanese


The ending was definitely Japanese.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> That JD guy will probably praise it and say how amazing it was


Will give it 4.5 out of 5 stars and say how it was so exciting


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Finally the only worthwhile match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Britt Baker's once again asking AEW to stop giving Thunder Rosa promo time. Lol
> View attachment 128136
> *


Give us the battle of the Thighs: Toni vs Hayter


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope you fellas brought your sea legs....



.... because this battle could get real wet


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HBO I am not falling down the Game of Thrones hole again. Damn that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> I hope you fellas brought your sea legs....
> 
> 
> 
> .... because this battle could get real wet


what


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Are they putting all 10 people into one shark cage? i hope so


They definitely could fit at least ten guys who appeared tonight in that small cage.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> I hope you fellas brought your sea legs....
> 
> 
> 
> .... because this battle could get real wet


Let me guess you think this show was great tonight 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Finally the only worthwhile match


Opener was very good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Opener was very good.


nah Brody King is dumpster fire


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> what


If they wanted to fill up the pool, they should have had Wardlow appear for the women.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


We gonna see what the hype is about with Miyu. 

Thunder Rosa is solid in the ring so this should be a good one.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Main event only good thing. I expect the rating to tank worse than the shark cage tank


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The auditions for GOT


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> If they wanted to fill up the pool, they should have had Wardlow appear for the women.


the ladies went to sleep when they realized wardlow wasn't going to be on TV. 

its too late now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I hope you fellas brought your sea legs....
> 
> 
> 
> .... because this battle could get real wet


What you watching? Nattie and Jenni Neidhart Twitch?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Barbed wire around the mic 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Remember to bring the pizza cutter Chris


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Barbed wire mic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Because when you think of things suspended high in the air, you think of a...shark cage?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

New music for the JAS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Whys Ruby get to control the shark cage?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Wardlow today? I guess Wardlow felt too fucking ashamed that he had barely beat Orange last week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

By the time they get started, they will have like 8 minutes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh joy Toucan Sam, maybe this match is going to suck after all 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't care what happens, I just await Cornette's video on it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549929897933561857


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Whys Ruby get to control the shark cage?


He saw the card and was like "nope."


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Where's Sammy and Tay btw?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Did Justin roberts say “undefeated in AEW”???


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Painmaker


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Eddie Kingston is so unlikeable.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Did Justin roberts say “undefeated in AEW”???


The pain maker gimmick is


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Eddie Kingston is so unlikeable.


fake thug


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

If you would've told me a decade ago Jericho would be embarrassing himself like this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Where's Sammy and Tay btw?


Bet Sammy is in that shark outfit and interferes.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Kingston walking fast down the ramp. Giving them more time to wrestle


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Where's Sammy and Tay btw?


Looking for belts in the back to "use."


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“You’re gonna bleed. SHARK WEEK” 😂 eddie


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Leave the shirt on Eddie. Jeez.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh gosh you gotta have both toucan sam out and trash aubrey as the ref ? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The pain maker gimmick is


"Undefeated while wearing black socks!"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Billy Gun is in the back, remembering the Rock destroying him with a mic


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549934326757949442


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

These bloody matches would feel so much special if we didn't see them every week on AEW


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Aubrey Edwards is sooo annoying


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Araragi said:


> If you would've told me a decade ago Jericho would be embarrassing himself like this.


I would've believed you 100%


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Leave the shirt on Eddie. Jeez.


It is how he turns heel.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

These guys need to blade with a shark tooth


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Bet Sammy is in that shark outfit and interferes.


Maybe they are both in that outfit just banging.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SWERVE: Ruby to turn on Eddie and admit she likes pain and enjoyed the Painmaker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I don't care what happens, I just await Cornette's video on it.


*I think this rant will be 25 minutes long.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im shocked no AEW girl today said she was on her period, on "Sharkweek" LOL


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

this is awesome


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> SWERVE: Ruby to turn on Eddie and admit she likes pain and enjoyed the Painmaker.


Swerve, Ruby says she is retiring to be the new mascot for Froot Loops cereal


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I think this rant will be 25 minutes long.*


Should have hired the bank addicted drug robber to ref it


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

didn't this feud start because of santana and ortiz got beat up?

how did Ruby replace them in this feud


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jericho is insane. 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm sensing an incoming clusterfuck with Sammy/Tay getting Ruby to open the cage. It'd be nice if they could just end it 1 v 1 though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I think this rant will be 25 minutes long.*


"Tony should be careful putting on a show like that in Georgia. Abortion is pretty much illegal there now."


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

La Parka said:


> didn't this feud start because of santana and ortiz got beat up?
> 
> how did Ruby replace them in this feud


Probably because Santana is injured and him and Ortiz fell out


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eddie has a weapon


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Girls were not needed here but at least Anna turns heel


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

theres a crash pad wrapped in barbed wire lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I'm in pain staring at both Ruby and Aubrey


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Who let the women out of the kitchen....I mean the 9:30 timeslot??


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL. EVERYONE IS SHITTING ON RUBY SOHO! LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anna Jay heel turn in the middle of the match 🤣


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Tay is looking fire


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This idiot can’t even unlock a door.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anna Jay has more charisma than Jungle boy lol.

Damn Tay is hot as fuck. Those legs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Eddie has a weapon


Gonna need like 8 hours of Jenni Neidhart to get that out of my head.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

What happened to that MMA chick who hated Tay Conti. Paige something


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A wild Tay Conti outta nowhere. This match has delivered and it seems like fuckery is abound. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Tay is looking fire


Fuck yes. She's hot as fuck. So is Anna Jay.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Was Tay Conti literally just too stupid to open the door?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LMAO SHE CANT USE A KEY CORRECTLY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHA THIS IS FUCKING CRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Yes! Destroy that geek Eddie


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Who let the women out of the kitchen....I mean the 9:30 timeslot??


Maybe bringing another cake?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Only one man can change this


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It’s basically anarchy in the arena again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW OMG BOTCHAMANIA THIS IS FUCKING FUNNY !!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> HAHAHA THIS IS FUCKING CRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!


this has been such a bad show


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

just another night enjoying an aew main event and then it gets massively overbooked


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG You can't make up this show!!! LOL HAHAHA


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> What happened to that MMA chick who hated Tay Conti. Paige something


She has a fight soon


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

She couldn’t get the cage to open so they slid through it. How fucking cringe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Overbooked, Messy, and a major Botch to represent the entire booking.* GOOD SHIT PAL!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho split his pants...whoops.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is sloppy as shit


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The episode has went from so bad its good.

Genuinely hilarious.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

All due respect to Jericho putting himself through this shit at his age


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kingston slapped Aubrey in the face LOL FUCK OUT THE WAY BITCH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Id be embarrassed to be a fan there, let alone book this. Did you guys see the heels squeeze out of the bars without the key opening the door? Holy fuck 

You can tell the AEW fans there are maybe waking up to the amateur booking


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> The episode has went from so bad its good.
> 
> Genuinely hilarious.


Am laughing so hard at how ridiculous it is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The match itself is cool but as I predicted, they had to fill it with ringside chaos instead of letting the two guys complete their own story.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Thank you Sammy


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The heels win so this story STILL isn't over lmao.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well this comes out of nowhere!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jericho is concussed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LMAO this is literally botch a fuckin mania


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The heels win so this story STILL isn't over lmao.


"This is the feud that never ends! Yes it goes on and on my friends!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This entire match is summed up with this image


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The heels win so this story STILL isn't over lmao.


Unfortunately


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

An absolute mess. And the show ends like nothing just happened…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm down with Jericho winning since Eddie won the first match. But they should use this to run Mox vs Jericho for the interim belt with the winner facing Punk. Then you're intertwining three of your biggest stars.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

For a match covered in barbwire, there sure ain't much blood in this.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Am laughing so hard at how ridiculous it is.


Eddie visibly saying "thank you" after that shitty match was amazing.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So why wasn’t Sammy in the cage at the start? They telegraphed that he would come out and save the day


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well, that was the worst show ever


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Kingston is so damn sloppy. Wtf was that ?

the whole Thing felt like a clusterfuck


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is truly embarrassing. One of the worst shows i've witnessed this entire year.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Id be embarrassed to be a fan there, let alone book this. Did you guys see the heels squeeze out of the bars without the key opening the door? Holy fuck
> 
> You can tell the AEW fans there are maybe waking up to the amateur booking


They had no choice, the moron couldn't figure out how to open the fucking lock with a key.

Could you imagine if the gap wasn't wide enough for them to slip through? LOL.

That match was brutal, and I don't mean in the violent way.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BARBED WIRE CRASH PAD

YES


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That closing segment tried to fit 3 minutes into 30 seconds. Lolwtf


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

One of the most embarrassing matches in wrestling this year


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That shit was worse than the explosion match I don't give a fuck what anyone says


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Miro felt like the biggest deal tonight. Understandable when you are missing a lot of your main eventers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy coming back makes sense to get back at Eddie for throwing him off the cage. But is Eddie ever going to get his win? 

Overall it was a poor show tonight. Too much bad comedy, bad backstage segments. Opener and main event don’t make up for the middle.

AEW needs to get back to banger work rate, strong promos. I think they’ve let the MJF thing settle too long that it’s lost it’s heat. 

Need Omega, Danielson, Punk, MJF back. Less comedy, less d list celebs, less backstage segments.

Tonight’s show was too much like Raw


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Well, that was the worst show ever


Agreed. The show pre main event was awful. Then you had a totally horrifically booked,clusterfuck match with a major botchamania moment that will further bury the company as unprofessional.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Jericho AEW rub is you spend half a year in a shitty story with him where he wins the final match


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Darby vs. Brody: YAY!
Sting/Malakai Post-match: YAY!
Miro Post-match: WHAT?

Mortal Karter/Team Taz Backstage: YAY!

Best Friends vs. BCC: YAY!

Swerve in Our Glory segment: BOO!

Dark Order/Butcher/Blade backstage: BOO!

Christian-saurus vs. Varsity Jobbers: YAY!
Jungle Boy Postmatch: YAY!

Ass Boyz backstage: YAY!

FTW Championship Open Challenge: YAY!
Danhausen Postmatch: YAY!

Athena/Stat/Willow backstage: YAY!

FTR segment: YAY!

Team Lethal/Daniels backstage: YAY!

Jade/Kiera vs. Athena/Willow: YAY!

Thunderstorm/Britt backstage: YAY!

Barbed Wire Everywhere Death Match: YAY!
Post-match: BOO!

Overall show: YAY!

——

Match of the Night:
Darby Allin vs. Brody King

MVP:
The Lock (on the shark cage)

Holy Sh*t Moment:
Jungle Boy returns!

Lines of the Night:
“I’m gonna fight like an eight-year-old girl… And I’m gonna beat your ass!” -Dax Harwood
“Ain’t gonna be no headslappin’ up in here!” -Stokely Hathaway


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This show was fucking embarrassing!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, I was kinda bored by the main until it started going off the rails with all the random shit happening. Ended up entertaining with all the overbooking IMO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. The show pre main event was awful. Then you had a totally horrifically booked,clusterfuck match with a major botchamania moment that will further bury the company as unprofessional.


reminded me of the time Heyman botched the key


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> The Jericho AEW rub is you spend half a year in a shitty story with him where he wins the final match


He put over Kingston clean at the first match, and Kingston’s team won the cage match a few weeks ago. This feud has done a lot for Kingston .

They need a top heel with all the injuries. Jericho is needed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The main event was Russo-iffic and hilarious watching the botch and the fans boo in the end!


----------



## hari123 (Jan 14, 2013)

They should have let the match go on without any outside interference. It started okay with good intensity, but soon turned into a bad mess.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

redban said:


> So why wasn’t Sammy in the cage at the start? They telegraphed that he would come out and save the day


He has been absent since the fall from Blood n Guts.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Now we wait for DC to come in here and tell us not to believe our lying eyes and the show was easily a 8-9/10.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You know it's awful when r/SC is shitting all over it.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Tay Conti is dumb as rocks


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

hari123 said:


> They should have let the match go on without any outside interference. It started okay with good intensity, but soon turned into a bad mess.


Nah, as Kingston had to lose , they needed the interference to protect him: he’s the face in the feud


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You can tell TK used to go to the ECW Arena and loved ECW. Heyman used to overbook the fuck out of matches like this too. And he loved the lights out trope that TK has used a lot. I really don't see why a match like that needed so much interference. It's not like Eddie needs to be protected in defeat. 

The Omega vs Mox barbed wire match suffered the same - it was GREAT then the Good Brothers had to run in (and then the sparklers). I liked Jericho vs Eddie too until the 101 run-ins just created a mess.

Tonight's show peaked in Q1 for me with Brody vs Darby.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Match was fun initially but it ended up overbooked as fuck, and I really hate when you negate the winner by having the opponent stand tall. Just ended up being a bad clusterfuck. 

Darby/Brody was by far the best thing on the show. Otherwise it was pretty middling.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NXT: "You thought I was gone from Wednesday nights? It was ME ALL ALONG MARKS!"

JR: "Aw, son of a bitch!"


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

How fucking dumb is Tay Conti? Seriously…


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

OMG!! The guy goes thru the cage without a 🔑 key was too fucking funny!! What a stupidly booked garbage main event. The show was garbage. Way too many talentless hacks in a 2 hour show. AEW must want to drive away everyone and are doing well at that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> He put over Kingston clean at the first match, and Kingston’s team won the cage match a few weeks ago. This feud has done a lot for Kingston .
> 
> They need a top heel with all the injuries. Jericho is needed


The feud has done fuck all for Eddie besides waste his time. This is going to be a "oh yeah that did happen" type of thing when we look back on AEW history.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> How fucking dumb is Tay Conti? Seriously…


She probably thought that was a real shark walking around.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay Conti is hot as fuck, but she fucked up the match. Then again, let's be honest the entire show was horrible and it's not like she made it much worse. Today's show was indeed one of their worst this year.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> You can tell TK used to go to the ECW Arena and loved ECW. Heyman used to overbook the fuck out of matches like this too. And he loved the lights out trope that TK has used a lot. I really don't see why a match like that needed so much interference. It's not like Eddie needs to be protected in defeat.
> 
> The Omega vs Mox barbed wire match suffered the same - it was GREAT then the Good Brothers had to run in (and then the sparklers). I liked Jericho vs Eddie too until the 101 run-ins just created a mess.
> 
> Tonight's show peaked in Q1 for me with Brody vs Darby.


AEW doesn’t do DQs, but the trope for protecting both guys is the run ins. But at some point you gotta just believe both guys are over and either can take a loss and not be diminished.

I think the reason Britt/Rosa was so well received at St Patrick’s Day unsanctioned was there was no run ins or bullshit. Just a brutal match, 1 winner and 1 loser and the loser got way more over than the winner did so whoever went over didn’t matter 

Should apply this to the rest of the roster


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Terrible show.

AEW had a huge opportunity tonight and completely dropped the ball.

Terrible heat wave, no sports on and nothing major going on in the world.

OOF.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So whats the next gimmick match? Loser gets 1,000 bees thrown on his junk?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> You can tell TK used to go to the ECW Arena and loved ECW. Heyman used to overbook the fuck out of matches like this too. And he loved the lights out trope that TK has used a lot. I really don't see why a match like that needed so much interference. It's not like Eddie needs to be protected in defeat.
> 
> The Omega vs Mox barbed wire match suffered the same - it was GREAT then the Good Brothers had to run in (and then the sparklers). I liked Jericho vs Eddie too until the 101 run-ins just created a mess.
> 
> Tonight's show peaked in Q1 for me with Brody vs Darby.


Darby vs Brody was okay. Then it went and took a shit and major nosedive from there. 

Overall this show was a 2/10 at best.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Also such bad production. Everyone saw Conti couldn’t open the cage. Maybe go back at filming the action in the ring and don’t show the wrestlers escaping thru the damn cage? Instead they showed everyone escaping thru it 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> didn't this feud start because of santana and ortiz got beat up?
> 
> how did Ruby replace them in this feud


*Their excuse for shoehorning her into the feud is that Ruby and Eddie are longtime friends 🙄*


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The match itself is cool but as I predicted, they had to fill it with ringside chaos instead of letting the two guys complete their own story.


That's Sports Entertainment for you. Staying true to the gimmick.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Let me guess you think this show was great tonight 🤡🤡🤡


Of course the show was pretty good 

It's like the most accurate description for tonight 

It's not even close.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> Also such bad production. Everyone saw Conti couldn’t open the cage. Maybe go back at filming the action in the ring and don’t show the wrestlers escaping thru the damn cage? Instead they showed everyone escaping thru it [emoji23]


Production was high as hell. What they should show they cut away from and then they do this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I remember this but forgot who Vince was talking to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FrankenTodd said:


> Production was high as hell. What they should show they cut away from and then they do this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dude (Garcia I think) who went through the cage may have saved AEW from a hilarious botch because the other guys looked genuinely confused on what to do when she couldn’t get the door open.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight's main event was the equivalent of the explosion that never went off lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Also such bad production. Everyone saw Conti couldn’t open the cage. Maybe go back at filming the action in the ring and don’t show the wrestlers escaping thru the damn cage? Instead they showed everyone escaping thru it 😂


This. They dont fucking know when to move away. Whoever is directing camerawork needs to be let go of that position asap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankenTodd said:


> I remember this but forgot who Vince was talking to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rapist? LOL What the heck?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> That's Sports Entertainment for you. Staying true the gimmick.


The show had too much of that 'sports entertainment'. I'm all for storyline development but prefer it done in a more mature way. Like I dig how Swerve/Keith Lee worked through their problems without one having to turn heel against the other, and being rewarded by winning gold. It's a story of friendship and persistence paying off instead of the generic heel turn like we saw with the women's tag champs in NXT. Adult storytelling instead of the same old shit. But I don't like them doing the WWE RAW cake in your face angle a week later to show off their celebrity fans.

As for the main event, why not just have the Painmaker live up to his name, brutalize a gallant Kingston to put over his dark side, win, then challenge Eddie's best friend Mox for a shot at the interim title. Winner then faces Punk assuming he's back soon.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

La Parka said:


> The dude (Garcia I think) who went through the cage may have saved AEW from a hilarious botch because the other guys looked genuinely confused on what to do when she couldn’t get the door open.


He was the smart one. Good thing they could fit through the bars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I counted 10 geeks who were on TV today that should have been nowhere on there. Khan is such a geek mark for them


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KrysRaw1 said:


> OMG!! The guy goes thru the cage without a 🔑 key was too fucking funny!! What a stupidly booked garbage main event. The show was garbage. Way too many talentless hacks in a 2 hour show. AEW must want to drive away everyone and are doing well at that.


It'll be amusing to see the ratings inevitably remain steady or rise up anyway proving that what you just said won't happen at all


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The show had too much of that 'sports entertainment'. I'm all for storyline development but prefer it done in a more mature way. Like I dig how Swerve/Keith Lee worked through their problems without one having to turn heel against the other, and being rewarded by winning gold. It's a story of friendship and persistence paying off instead of the generic heel turn like we saw with the women's tag champs in NXT. Adult storytelling instead of the same old shit. But I don't like them doing the WWE RAW cake in your face angle a week later to show off their celebrity fans.
> 
> As for the main event, why not just have the Painmaker live up to his name, brutalize a gallant Kingston to put over his dark side, win, then challenge Eddie's best friend Mox for a shot at the interim title. Winner then faces Punk assuming he's back soon.


Khan shoehorns Mark Sterling into stuff where it feels like he’s forcing it and can’t get it to work. In theory a Saul Goodman type character in wrestling should work, but he hasn’t found it with Sterling yet.

The stuff with Wardlow was dumb, and the petition to remove Swerve was dumb too. And I don’t know what the point of Nese is.

I think Tony needs to get away from Sports Entertainment and just book the show with guys having great matches/clean finishes and the occasional live promo segment with people that can talk. Cutting out the backstage segments would make the show far better


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> The dude (Garcia I think) who went through the cage may have saved AEW from a hilarious botch because the other guys looked genuinely confused on what to do when she couldn’t get the door open.


Yeah, they avoided an embarrassing situation, reminded me of Paul Heyman and Roman Reigns in a last man standing match a couple of years ago that should've cost Reigns the title, but the ref stopped counting due to the botch lol


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Cornette ripping it to pieces will.be fun and more entertaining than the whole show. When they sink under 900 k tomorrow it'll be all blamed on shitty booking


----------



## AttitudeEraTom (6 mo ago)

If you seriously thought that this show was good, you may be legitimately stupid. 

I watched as much as I could, but couldn't stomach how awful all the geeks were, how much no selling there was, who they decide to push, whatever bullshit storylines they have, it's just all a massive pile of garbage and a complete insult to pro wrestling as a whole. Legitimately might actually be happy if they just don't renew this trash, they don't deserve more money for this embarrassment. 

And that main event? Holy fuck, I was just laughing at how bad everything was. This is the Tony Khan all these fucks deepthroat? Man some people are just brainwashed, I'd almost want to feel pity on them but instead I can point and laugh.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Cornette ripping it to pieces will.be fun and more entertaining than the whole show. When they sink under 900 k tomorrow it'll be all blamed on shitty booking


No it'll be blamed on The ESPYS if the rating is bad. If the number is bad again next week it'll be blamed on this show tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> The dude (Garcia I think) who went through the cage may have saved AEW from a hilarious botch because the other guys looked genuinely confused on what to do when she couldn’t get the door open.


Lucky they have no shortage of guys who are small enough to shimmy through cage bars.


----------



## AttitudeEraTom (6 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Also such bad production. Everyone saw Conti couldn’t open the cage. Maybe go back at filming the action in the ring and don’t show the wrestlers escaping thru the damn cage? Instead they showed everyone escaping thru it 😂


I mean what else can you expect from her? 

The woman is a dumb as dirt homewrecking slut. She knows all she has is her ass and her looks, it's while she whores herself out on instagram all the time, and it's the only reason she's there. It sure as fuck isn't her "talent"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> Lucky they have no shortage of guys who are small enough to shimmy through cage bars.


Botchamania Brother!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*My highlights were Britt cutting off Thunder Rosa and Jade and Athena getting the crowd hype, because that's all I watched.































































*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Of course the show was pretty good
> 
> It's like the most accurate description for tonight
> 
> It's not even close.


Such a good shill


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Such a good shill


Yawn, that entire energetic Dynamite crowd being 'shills' too then confirmed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

At the end of the day, the guys couldn't have gotten out of the cage before because it was in the air, so Tay not being able to open the door doesn't completely bury the gimmick. If it was on the ground and then it was revealed that the JAS could've just gotten out the whole time, that would've been a major problem.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So whats the next gimmick match? Loser gets 1,000 bees thrown on his junk?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

You know it's bad when even JDfromNY and Jesse are criticizing aspects on the show


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Some of you are practically psychic. It was a good thing, like every week, the lineup was called “Meh.” And skippable and now it gets called the worst ever - like every week.

Apart from Cole Karter being completely unnecessary and Tay Conti not being able to open the cage it was a good show. Luchasaurus didn’t make a lot of sense siding with Jungle Boy. He could stab JB in the back next week. That would be Russorific if it wasn’t a common angle done a dozen times in the 80s and 90s. When it happens multiple times in a short period in the same company THAT would be vintage Russo.

A Russo show this was not. There were no new match gimmicks that didn’t make sense. No non-wrestlers wrestled…and got the win. There were no nonsensical turns. Established titles don’t change every hour. JR is usually mocked by people on this forum - not previous offscreen bookers debuting one note JR jokes mocking his condition.

Since the early 90s are no great barbed wire matches outside of Japan or ROH.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Some of you are practically psychic. It was a good thing, like every week, the lineup was called “Meh.” And skippable and now it gets called the worst ever - like every week.
> 
> Apart from Cole Karter being completely unnecessary and Tay Conti not being able to open the cage it was a good show. Luchasaurus didn’t make a lot of sense siding with Jungle Boy. He could stab JB in the back next week. That would be Russorific if it wasn’t a common angle done a dozen times in the 80s and 90s. When it happens multiple times in a short period in the same company THAT would be vintage Russo.
> 
> ...


To me, a barbed wire match is a lot like an inferno match. It's difficult to have a good match because the gimmick makes it difficult to do moves.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Hahaha Tay is a freakin idiot but I always enjoy a wild Jericho match. Over the top but left me entertained. Maybe I’m just a big Jericho mark and I do enjoy Eddie as well 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

I enjoyed most of the show.

Some small points though... 

I hate that they booked as "barbed wire everywhere" but there was a stunningly scarce amount of barbed wire. I mean I know you want to protect your wrestlers. But SOMETHING could have been done to give it the look that you want. 

I found the barbed wire mic hilarious along with the ring bell. But a lot of the stuff there you know looks like a set up for a spot. They needed a couple more things that look organic. 

Should have let Jericho and Eddie work. They were doing well through that point. They easily could have still protected the both of them with the same ending. I know they said "Sammy wasn't supposed to be back for another week", But that still doesn't make sense. Because someone in the back would have seen him. Maybe have a ref or an official run out with him? Or like do the "car drives up" thing. Something that adds logic to why he's there. Would have made sense for Tay Conti showing up as well. 

There was no need for the extra guys to come running out though. 


Other points of the night.. I liked seeing Mark Sterling get smashed with a cake. I like dumb comedy. 

Ricky Starks and Hobbs need to be pushed NOW. Not yesterday not tomorrow. Now. Honestly Hobbs needs to be challenging for the interim belt. 

I like Danhausen, I like his comedy too. Theyve been doing a good job of using Danhausen as a catalyst for more serious feuds. Sort of like he's the geek on the playground and when he gets messed with other people come to protect. Perfect time for Hook to challenge Starks... and have Tazz's head explode. 

The women's Tag match was actually watchable. Jade is improving. But they protected her sooo much in that match to make her look good. Honestly think Athena's good enough to take the TBS title off of Jade. 

THe big match is Jade and Rosa eventually. I still don't think Britt needs to have the belt to be relevant. Think Jade takes the belt off of Rosa and then Rosa and Britt can feud. Maybe Britt costs Rosa the belt. 

Chuck and Trent need to go heel. But they're saddled with OC... I don't know how you reconcile that. 




Tonight gets like a 6.5 or so....

With an added positive that there was no Young Bucks on the show tonight lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Fuckkkkkkk I forgot it was Wednesday [emoji25][emoji24]

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do think that main event was a bit of a mess. Guys squeezing through the cage to get out because Tay couldn't unlock the cage door. However, I do like the concept of "barbed wire everywhere". Eddie Kingston grabbing that wire wrapped mic. as soon as he got in the ring to hit Jericho over the head with got me to laugh. Plus I am so glad that Tay-Jay are back together.

Still have no clue who Cole Karter is. That was so random.

Everything else I thought was fine or good.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

One of the all time bad shows from AEW tonight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Fuckkkkkkk I forgot it was Wednesday [emoji25][emoji24]
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


So did Tony.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow just watched rhe main event. The only thought going through my mind was "fire russo"

Wow that was embarrassing 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brody King vs Darby Allin = great
FTR Promo = Good
Eddie vs Jericho = ok but overbooked
BCC v Best Friends = meh
Starks vs Karter= Bad backstage segment and nothing heatless match 
Womens match, Womens backstage promos, swerve/sterling/Rapper= bad
Luchasaurus/Christian v Blondes= whatever 
D List celebs = bad

There really wasn’t that good of wrestling on the show at all tonight, combined with the worst of wwe style backstage/comedy bits.

The Hangman Page thing is crazy. Back way down the card defending Dark Order. He probably wishes his wife had gotten pregnant this year instead of last. Last year he actually had an important angle to work. This year he has nothing now.

I’ll give it a 4/10.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *My highlights were Britt cutting off Thunder Rosa and Jade and Athena getting the crowd hype, because that's all I watched.
> View attachment 128153
> 
> View attachment 128155
> ...



Had to post the last pic at the end didn't you lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good god. They sorely need Punk, Danielson, Omega, and MJF back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Loved - Best Friends v BCC and Darby v King and everything surrounding it, Starks his his stuff

the rest was too sports entertainy for me - main even was bleh

4/10 - more of the BCC and Darby type shit, less of the WWE style BS


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOLTNA.....oh wait this isnt tna and russo? my bad.

Kingston and Jericho need to go.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Loved/didn't hate:

Brody vs allin. Darby excels at selling and making his offense believable. Really is a joy to watch. 

The aftermath was great. Miro vs black will be great

Didn't hate best friends vs the BCC. Didn't enjoy it but I didn't check my phone either.

Loved starks. Could we see a hook starks feud?

Didn't hate jungles return. Though I'm confused by the lucha thing. Luchasaurus isn't a smart guy. I don't buy him being willing to destroy people as a plan to outsmart Christian. I really hope that isn't the explanation going forward. Cause that would be stupid. If you want the express together you could have just had cage take out lucha as well.

Dax continues being great 

Hated:

The tag celebration was sports entertainment shit

The main event was garbage and left massive annoying questions.

1. Why the fuck wasn't Tay in the fucking cage as well? It said all JAS members in the fucking cage. Put the bitch in the cage or don't have the fucking cage. 

2. Why turn Anna heel ? You get nothing out of it long term.

3. Why in the blue hell did Jericho go over? Just why? Jericho didn't need it. Eddie did.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I’m sorry but AEW is trash. Show has been in the toilet for almost a year now.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I wonder if JAS next feud will now be vs Dark Order or whilst Jericho vs Kingston continues, Hangman w/ Dark Order vs Sammy w/ Tay & Anna. Whilst teaming with Anna was Tays best work so far in AEW, Anna turning was so unnecessary and just seemed a turn for the sake of a turn. Same with Luchasaraus back with JB, surely either Lucha or Anna will turn back next week, most likely Lucha as it can be used as a way to draw JB in before this time, lucha is one who destroys JB. Meanwhile Annas turn is still so strange.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

King vs. Darby was fun. Rest of show kinda sucked.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay. This episode is a perfect example of going one step forward and two steps back. 

Why is Darby losing everything?
Why did Luchasaurus turn babyface?
Why the fuck is Jericho vs Kingston not ending?
Why is Anna Jay heel and is she with IC instead of Jungleboy?


Darby vs Brody and Sting/Black and Miro interaction was fun. Starks match was okayish. 

This was not a good show for me. Things that happened were just not good enough and alot of the stuff that happened makes no sense to me. 

This feud is killing Eddie Kingston. Darby booking is shit. Jungleboy return and Luchasaurus turn was weird and I don't know why they decided Luchasaurus to turn again. What's the point of anything if Jungleboy isn't going solo. 

I guess I was wrong about Dark Order going serious. I'm glad Hangman has something to do, but if this isn't going towards Bucks and Omega.. idk what's the point of it. 

Shark shit was annoying by the end of it. The shark cage was stupid. I mean it's obvious JAS would have exited it sooner or later. It's so WWE .. the feud is so overdone by now. Jericho needs to realize he sucks at this long term storyline stuff and should stick to 2 month feuds only. Leave the long term stuff to guys like Omega and Punk, that actually know what they are doing.

FTR promo was really good but unfortunately idgaf about ROH.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550002851199557632


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

So, Statlander and Athena beat up some jobbers on Rampage and showed that they have team chemistry, they're also beefing with Jade and The Baddies for a month now. Where in the hell did Willow come into all of this from? I was looking forward to Statlander & Athena vs Kiera/Jade in a tag match. Why in the fuck did they book the dangerous Willow Botchinggale in place of Statlander. She's one of those 'talents' from ROH that should have been cut during the buy out. Typical illogical AEW booking.

And yes, please put the World title on Kris and the TBS title on Athena. The jobber championship runs have gone on long enough.

Jay Lethals backstage promo shows everything that is wrong with AEW on every level. Just compare the quality of this segment to the Jay Lethal you see in the Ric Flairs Last Match build up video packages. It's night and day difference.

The Baddies without Red Velvet shows who had the undeniable charisma within the stable. It feels boring and flat just having Jade and Kiera.

Jade's pumphandle x-factor is pretty cool.

Willow is insufferable to watch. Her botching. Her facials. Her Ultimate Warrior gesticulating. She drags this match down drastically. She has no intensity and doesn't come across as if she's trying to be taken serious.

The crowd has had almost zero reaction during this match outside of Jade being the hometown girl.

This match was horrendous and painful to watch. Slow and sloppy. I hope they put the TBS title on Athena asap and get her away from the rest of these people and have her face one of the other 4 or 5 women on the roster that are championship material.

Thunder Storm: Not only is this non-sensical and pointless, but could anything else feel more cringe than these two as a team? My personal dislike for Rosa aside, neither of them seem like they can stand one another in this or the Rampage backstage segment from Friday. This looks and feels as forced as anything. Gotta get those Thunder Storm t-shirt sales in though.

Tony Schiavone said "Rosa will defend the title against Ya Meeshta" ??? Who in the _FUCK _is that???

Ok, never mind Rosa just said it's someone from Japan. Toni, Britt, Jamie, Kris, Athena all employed by AEW and all better than Rosa, yet for a ppv special TK is booking his jobber womens champion against some no name person from Japan.

Dr. Britt Baker with 20 seconds of promo time is the highlight of the entire 2 hour show, someone give this woman a belt!!!



O..M..G!!! The barbed wire match between Y2J and Kingston has got to be the worst match in the history of AEW.

This episode was truly through and through the absolute shits in every capacity.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Omega needs to come back soon. Atleast backstage. It's quite clear, Tony is listening to all the wrong guys. 

This was a WWE show. Not AEW show. If I want a WWE shitshow I will watch WWE because they are the best at making WWE shit shows, not AEW.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Was this really as bad as I'm hearing? Some on reddit calling it their new low point.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Darby (I'm not a fan) should have won. King is just another boring big guy with ugly tattoos. 
Can they please stop with the fucking lights when Sting was going to drop King with his weak finisher.
Decent tag match between Moxley and Yuta vs Best Friends. Now please get rid of that Chuck guy. 
Good squash from Christan and the Dino to the jobber Blondes. 
Cole Carter is the one from NXT? Decent match against Starks. Starks is awesome. He needs to drop the death weight aka Hobbs.
Did Statlander just do a shout to Simon Miller? She is hot.
Cade got on the mic... She is still horrible at every aspect. Who is Jermaine Dupri? The heels won, which every saw coming when Athena tagged with the unknown jobber.
Thunder Rosa on the mic... with another segment with the overrated Baker. Good to see Toni and Hayter. 
I don't care for hardcore matches, so I skipped most of the main event. Jericho won, but it seems the boring feud will go on a bit longer.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just read the results, sounds like one of those really bad shows from 2020-21 which made me an AEW hater back then.

Bryan, Punk, MJF and Kenny can't return soon enough.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Yawn, that entire energetic Dynamite crowd being 'shills' too then confirmed.


This really isn't the point in your favour that you think it is.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Was this really as bad as I'm hearing? Some on reddit calling it their new low point.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Bryan, Punk, MJF and Kenny can't return soon enough.


Kenny was the main problem in 2020 and 2021 lol, that tool can stay away! 

I'm looking for MJF on WWE tv


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

otbr87 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well now I have to watch.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You say that every week though


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> You say that every week though


TRUE!!!! It gets worse every week though  this is absolutely the worst episode of Dynamite I have ever seen, I cannot believe Omega and the Bucks weren't present for it either!

I hope next week it gets better, this was real  tonight.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Well now I have to watch.


The episode is not worth watching, but if you want to laugh uncontrollably at some really bad stuff, just watch the 8 minute barbed wire shark tank death match on YouTube with 50 year old Jericho wearing clown paint and the other guy who looks 50...Mox's friend, Kofi Kingston or something like that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

otbr87 said:


> The episode is not worth watching, but if you want to laugh uncontrollably at some really bad stuff, just watch the 8 minute barbed wire shark tank death match on YouTube with 50 year old Jericho wearing clown paint and the other guy who looks 50...Mox's friend, Kofi Kingston or something like that.


I just watched it. Holy shit. I mean holy fucking shit I'm gonna have to compose myself after that - What the fuck did I just see. They were locked in the cage, then they came _through_ the cage. My fucking sides. 

I got banned from main wrestling reddit for saying Jericho is basically Vince Russo when given total freedom and holy shit I must apologise to Russo because this was another level. If Khan had any balls he would fire Jericho on the spot for that monstrosity. He's leached on to Kingston's popularity and destroyed him as everyone predicted he would. 

By the standards of WCW 2000 or TNA 2010 - This ranks with the absolute worst of them. What's worse is it looked extremely painful as well as fake. Everything professional wrestling _isn't _supposed to be. I've shit all over Tony Khan enough at this point but even the most ardent AEW cultists must see through him now. I mean holy shit what is this company doing?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 4/10 - more of the BCC and Darby type shit, *less of the WWE style BS*


LOL what?!?!

Vince would have an actual fucking stroke if he seen such outlaw trash in a WWE main event.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As much of a train wreck as the main event turned into I feel like I enjoyed this episode more than others.

The opener was great, Darby is an amazing seller and Brody is a beast when booked right. And the post match stuff with Black, Sting, and Miro was interesting. The tag match that followed with Mox/Yuta vs. Best Friends was good as well. Dax & Cash's promos were great selling their match. That's the kind of promo that makes you want to buy the ROH PPV.

There were other things like the women's match or Starks' match which happened which I can't say I cared that much about I can't say they were that bad.

But yeah, then we got the main event. Which honestly was going fine up until the moment Tay & Anna came out. And with that, let me list my scatter brained though watching this from last night:

*Why are Tay & Sammy not in the cage? Are they not int the JAS too? Not having them in there just telegraphs they're gonna run in later.
*Ruby is a wrestler, why is she in charge of the key and the controls to the cage?
*Anna joined Tay again. That's.....I guess good? Maybe? I don't know?
*Oh fuck Tay can't unlock the cage.
*So the JAS just had to interfere in this match just so the BCC could come out and brawl with them to the back after like a minute. Why even have the Shark Cage to begin with then?
*Well, there's Sammy, as if no one could have seen that coming.
*The heel won so I guess that means the feud is continuing.. Yay..........................
*Oh fuck this post match stuff is so rush Eddie is just backfisted the air.
*So Jericho wins but Eddie stands tall in a completely rushed mess. So everybody wins and loses at the same time.

This main event was just the epitome of "too much stuff". Ruby HAS to be the one holding the key and operating the cage, so then Tay & Jay can do their thing, so the JAS can do their thing, so the BCC can do their thing, so then Sammy can do his thing.....you get my point yet? One nonsensical thing has to happen just to set up a bunch of other nonspecial things. And the thing is this is a Barbed Wire Death Match in a feud that's been going on for like 6 months. Can you not just let the guys in the ring have their match and settle this blood feud? I guess not as instead we have to get more shenanigans.

And now, I mean this can't be the end of this. This has to end with Eddie getting the last laugh (though I guess you could count the post match stuff as him getting the last laugh). But what do they do know? They did Anarchy in the Arena, Blood & Guts, now a Barbed Wire match. What's next? An Inferno match?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> I just watched it. Holy shit. I mean holy fucking shit I'm gonna have to compose myself after that - What the fuck did I just see. They were locked in the cage, then they came _through_ the cage. My fucking sides.
> 
> I got banned from main wrestling reddit for saying Jericho is basically Vince Russo when given total freedom and holy shit I must apologise to Russo because this was another level. If Khan had any balls he would fire Jericho on the spot for that monstrosity. He's leached on to Kingston's popularity and destroyed him as everyone predicted he would.
> 
> By the standards of WCW 2000 or TNA 2010 - This ranks with the absolute worst of them. What's worse is it looked extremely painful as well as fake. Everything professional wrestling _isn't _supposed to be. I've shit all over Tony Khan enough at this point but even the most ardent AEW cultists must see through him now. I mean holy shit what is this company doing?


YES!!! AEW as a whole is worse than WCW in 2000, glad to see someone else say it!! Fucking shit is garbage bro.

And to think that Jericho booking himself is STILL better than Kenny Omega or the Bucks booking themselves. People actually think that when Omega returns the product will get better  the only time in AEW worse than now is when Omega was champion doing all that trash comedy. I've given up on AEW, its just fun to sit back and watch it as a bad comedy show rather than as a real promotion anymore. Their window to feel like WWF did in its best years or peak TNA has long since passed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> LOL what?!?!
> 
> Vince would have an actual fucking stroke if he seen such outlaw trash in a WWE main event.


i meant the cake segment, and the tag celebration in general and the escape from the cage shenanigans - feels like Fed kiddy stuff

also, i would like to remind you of when HHH dressed as Kane tried to make like he's fucking a corpse on national tv - i doubt a little barbwire will give Vinny Mac a stroke

he might stroke his paralegal if we saw all that blood - who knows


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i meant the cake segment, and the tag celebration in general and the escape from the cage shenanigans - feels like Fed kiddy stuff
> 
> also, i would like to remind you of when HHH dressed as Kane tried to make like he's fucking a corpse on national tv - i doubt a little barbwire will give Vinny Mac a stroke
> 
> he might stroke his paralegal if we saw all that blood - who knows


And HHH fucking that corpse was well produced. 

Vince will do the nonsense. He will not do the outlaw indy bullshit. This was something straight out of a depressed teenager's back yard. To present a main event this way is criminal. A bad idea with worse execution. 

The fans cheering throughout that, as @DammitChrist so eagerly pointed out proves what I've been saying all along. It's a cult - They're showing up to cheer regardless - Uncritical and unwavering support of Tony's little vanity project. @Boldgerg asked me why I say that and there's exactly why. If that was TNA circa 2007 there would have been _deafening_ "fire Russo" chants. If it happened in WWE you'd get - at best - awkward silence or at worst boos and bullshit chants. 

The cult just claps and cheers _anything_. Monkeys with cymbals. Absolutely fucking embarrassing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> And HHH fucking that corpse was well produced.
> 
> Vince will do the nonsense. He will not do the outlaw indy bullshit. This was something straight out of a depressed teenager's back yard. To present a main event this way is criminal. A bad idea with worse execution.
> 
> ...


over-dramatic much?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> over-dramatic much?


I overbooked it. This shit's contagious.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549917979806035971

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

otbr87 said:


> YES!!! AEW as a whole is worse than WCW in 2000, glad to see someone else say it!! Fucking shit is garbage bro.


That's not even a debate, with the amount of star power and great characters WCW had in 2000 they could have wrestlers sitting on a corner every singlen week and they would still be a better show than Vanilla-Midget-Mite.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> And HHH fucking that corpse was well produced.
> 
> Vince will do the nonsense. He will not do the outlaw indy bullshit. This was something straight out of a depressed teenager's back yard. To present a main event this way is criminal. A bad idea with worse execution.
> 
> ...


Warned for baiting. If you want to start shit with people you perceive as cultists do it in rants


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Last night's episode just did not get it done. I was more embroiled by other things when basically no segment was worth paying attention to past the opener except for FTR's promo which was heartfelt, but even that was still to promote ROH which is basically a total waste of time. It really, really interrupted the flow of the programming last night. Will be interesting to see how well the PPV does in the abstract, but the likely scenario is the brand is just dead and Tony is wasting his and everyone else's time trying to keep it going. The asset and IP might have been worth the purchase price, but I can't help but think that the way he's making use of it is a loser.

Even Jungle Boy's return fell short because they fucked the story up already. Just like that, he's back with Luchasaurus again. He doesn't have to fight him to get to Christian. So what was the point? Neither he nor Luchasaurus will grow.

And the main event sucked. Sorry, these weekly car wreck matches are just too overdone to feel special. It's becoming backyard trash. The ending was disjointed as well. Please don't tell me this feud will continue.

Also: no Wardlow, but there was time to spend on Danhausen.

The Darby match was good but he lost once again and is losing his aura, and I just can't get excited about Black/Sting.

Black Miro would be cool though, so I'm glad to see it's happening. Show went down from there.

Just overall very disappointing. Easily the worst Dynamite since Double or Nothing.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought the show was just ok.

Not sure how Miro finds himself involved in the Sting / Darby / House of Black stuff. Just seems sort of random. I'm also not sure about the flip-flopping they're doing with Luchasoras. The guy was working out as a heel, and having JB start with Luchasoras (before Christian) would have given mileage to the feud.

Ricky Starks fought some dude I've never heard about for a belt that I really don't know anything about.

Jermaine Dupree appeared with Jade Cargill & co ... Jermaine Dupree? Flashbacks of 2005. If they're saving Athena vs Jade for the PPV (which is weeks away), they gotta find some good way to keep the feud hot

I didn't really give a damn about the Moxley / Yuta tag match.

I blinked and almost missed Hangman's appearance.

Now as for the main-event ... I thought some spots felt awkward. Why, exactly, was Ruby the one holding the key instead of a referee? And once Tay Conti had the key, I think she couldn't open the cage (the guys had to squeeze through the bars). Doesn't AEW rehearse these segments beforehand? ... Anyways, Jericho won, which is the right move. With all the big guns out, Jericho is the top heel on the show, and he'll probably challenge Moxley for the interim title.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Warned for baiting. If you want to start shit with people you perceive as cultists do it in rants


Who was I starting shit with?

I wasn’t calling either of the guys mentioned out. I was answering a question one of them asked me and simply quoting what DC said earlier. The people I’m calling cultists in this instance were the ones cheering that nonsense in the arena. Not sure they’ll be reading anything I post in rants.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My Cagematch ratings for Dynamite #146 and the rateable (5+ minute) matches:

Brody vs. Darby: 8/10
BCC vs. Best Friends: 6/10
Starks vs. Cole Karter: 5/10
Baddies vs. Athena/Willow: 5/10
Jericho vs. Kingston: 4/10

Show: 5/10 (rateable matches average 5.6, but -0.6 for the bad habit stuff such as pie-in-the-face and massive overbooking of what was turning into a perfectly ok violent barbed wire match)

My recent Dynamite ratings:

#146 - 5/10
#145 - 7/10
#144 - 5/10
#143 - 7/10
#142 - 7/10
#141 - 9/10
#140 - 6/10
#139 - 10/10
#138 - 9/10
#137 - 7/10
#136 - 9/10

So based on this, they went from being on a hot streak of Dynamites to being on an average/fair to cold streak.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> My Cagematch ratings for Dynamite #146 and the rateable (5+ minute) matches:
> 
> Brody vs. Darby: 8/10
> BCC vs. Best Friends: 6/10
> ...


post forbidden-door slump


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

A very mixed bag last night...it just felt like overall, there was just _way_ too much going on in this episode. Too many segments, too many angles, too much shilling for upcoming shows, too many pointless matches (Starks vs Carter, and the challenge by Danhausen, should have been on Dark), etc. This was capped off by a chaotic and nonsensical main event. Way too much going on there, punctuated by production snafus (showing guys slipping out of the cage). I do like that Anna Jay has turned heel and reunited with Tay Conti, though. Not sure the point of having Jericho go over but then Eddie getting his "revenge" at the end. Felt like that dreaded "even-steven" booking.

That said, I did enjoy BCC vs Best Friends and Brody vs Darby, which were well worked and well booked.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It wasn’t the best Dynamite but who cares? Still the best wrestling company by a country mile and they will have to do a lot of damage to make me think otherwise 😀

The show is missing their biggest stars MJF, Wardlow, Cole, Punk, Bryan, Omega, etc.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> It wasn’t the best Dynamite but who cares? Still the best wrestling company by a country mile and they will have to do a lot of damage to make me think otherwise 😀


"It's dogshit but it's AEW dogshit so it's ok even if it doesn't get better."


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just some thoughts I noted down whilst watching dynamite:


Sick of Darby losing all the time
thought jungle boy looked great coming down to the ring and he was actually believable. not sure why luchasaurus turned on Christian so quickly but meh whatever.
Miro coming out to stare at house of black just looked awkward and stupid
Wheeler yuta just looks so cringey to me, tries to be this tough guy but he just looks anything but and has awful facials etc. Daniel Garcia would fit the group much better imo
can’t stand best friends especially Chuck
used to really dislike Ricky starks but now I really enjoy him. He is fantastic entertainment
FtR are brilliant and a great promo especially by dax
skipped women’s match
was enjoying the main event up until the shark cage got lowered and the botch with the key etc. Just no need for them to get involved imo and took away from a brutal match. Sammys return also just felt so flat. Credit to both eddie and Chris Jericho putting themselves through that. The ending felt very rushed and didn’t come off very well

Thought was an ok show which is typical AEW really. Some great stuff, some shite and some in between stuff.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Lowkey getting sick of Dax Harwood mentioning his daughter in almost every promo. This whole family man gimmick done to garner sympathy seems desperate. The guy can talk, do intense believable promos. He does not need to repeat the same line multiple times. We get it dude you had a rough life to reach where you are right now. You are seen as the best tag team in the world. Stop with this petty shit. Him saying he’ll wrestle like a 8 year girl was cherry on top of how cringe it was.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show was a fiasco. 


Why did Miro suddenly turn face to help Sting and Darby against The House of Black? I get they need a third, but where is the build up here? 
Luchasaurus' sudden face turn just derailed the storyline with Jungle Boy and Christian. If he turns on Jungle Boy after this, it'll just add to the stupid.
And CHRIST ALMIGHTY! They are bringing back the ROH Six Man Tag Titles?!?!?! WHY?!?!
Anna Jay's out of nowhere heel turn (sudden turns is a theme on this show) destroyed story potential to either build to the heel turn or do an Anna Vs. Tay feud. Who wrote this? 
The main event was absolutely horrible. Let me count the ways. First of all, the JAS having to slip through the bars because Tay fumbled with the key is one of the funniest botches I have ever seen. I was dying when it happened, and it completely destroyed the match. Also, wasn't it a tad dangerous to have the shark cage hovering over the crowd? As that thing was lowering, I was like "That's a lawsuit waiting to happen". Fortunately, no fans got hurt by it, but good Lord! Also, why was Sammy NOT in the Shark Cage at first? This match was a just a mess, plain and simple. 
The only parts of the show that stood out in a positive way were FTR's promo and Ricky Starks being great. The rest of the show was bad...not one of AEW's better efforts.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I am astounded by people who think it's clear night & day face turn from Luchasaurus. These are complaints coming from life long, at least claimed life long, fans of professional wrestling; these are the people who have watched AEW since day one. 

To me, who has watched WWE since 2008, watched most PPVs all on the network, and watched various other promotions, now AEW - it's clear there is more to be explained after this segment. From just being an American raised on American TV, it's an incredibly obvious "question mark" to extend this story. Thinking it's anything but that has me legitimately worry about a person's functional capacity to live. 

If you think Luchasaurus just turned back to baby face and that's a done deal, I think you are mentally handicapped and struggle with daily tasks.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> If you think Luchasaurus just turned back to baby face and that's a done deal, I think you are mentally handicapped and struggle with daily tasks.


I’ll stop you right there. If you truly believe this than you must also consider the commentators to be mentally handicapped, since they sold the fact that he became a babyface. If Luchasaurus is not a babyface than explain why he failed to defend Christian when he had too? Why was Christian having to run away in the crowd when it was Luchasaurus’s job to defend him?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Think I’ll be watching the Brody-Darby match, oh and of course the main event later tonight for a laugh.

Some of you guys seriously need to lay off the energy drinks though lol jay-zus christ.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's how you do the barbed wire spot c/o Mox and the Cleaner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549954957385891840


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Here's how you do the barbed wire spot c/o Mox and the Cleaner.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549954957385891840


I bet Renee whips Moxley during sex. He has to be into pain.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Here's how you do the barbed wire spot c/o Mox and the Cleaner.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549954957385891840


I see Moxley no selling a knee to the head, then a mindless spot onto what is clearly gimmicked barbed wire and it ends with them having a conversation.

Here's a novel idea - Maybe stop using barbed wire?


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Araxen said:


> I bet Renee whips Moxley during sex. He has to be into pain.


He must have a blade to cut himself open to make the experience bloody wonderful!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Who was I starting shit with?
> 
> I wasn’t calling either of the guys mentioned out. I was answering a question one of them asked me and simply quoting what DC said earlier. The people I’m calling cultists in this instance were the ones cheering that nonsense in the arena. Not sure they’ll be reading anything I post in rants.


The cultists shit is the same labelling shit I had to stamp out with the loyalist angry aussie crap. I don't trust anyone's intentions if they are tagging people in posts with those buzzwords in em.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> I see Moxley no selling a knee to the head, then a mindless spot onto what is clearly gimmicked barbed wire and it ends with them having a conversation.
> 
> Here's a novel idea - Maybe stop using barbed wire?


It was a block from Moxley.

There was no conversation.

That match was phenomenal.


----------



## AttitudeEraTom (6 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> Who was I starting shit with?
> 
> I wasn’t calling either of the guys mentioned out. I was answering a question one of them asked me and simply quoting what DC said earlier. The people I’m calling cultists in this instance were the ones cheering that nonsense in the arena. Not sure they’ll be reading anything I post in rants.


I mean people should call these assholes out for enabling the bullshit we’re seeing. I think you don’t do enough of it honestly with some opinions I’ve read on here


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Shaz Cena said:


> I’ll stop you right there. If you truly believe this than you must also consider the commentators to be mentally handicapped, since they sold the fact that he became a babyface. If Luchasaurus is not a babyface than explain why he failed to defend Christian when he had too? Why was Christian having to run away in the crowd when it was Luchasaurus’s job to defend him?


If you've watched the Luchasaurus & Christian story the past few weeks then you'd see Luchasaurus reluctantly following Christian. Christian had to convince Luchasaurus to leave Jungle Boy alone. Luchasaurus didn't just leave Jungle Boy and stay with Christian. That was a few weeks worth of storyline. There was internal conflict about abandoning Jungle Boy.

I had no struggle in comprehending the first time Luchasaurus sees Jungle Boy after Christian manipulated him for weeks, that Luchasaurus would be stunned and again show that same conflict. Last night was an extension to the story of Luchasaurus believing Jungle Boy or Christian. This was heavily illustrated. Stepping out of the way of your former best friend is not a face turn. 

Next week Christian will confront Luchasaurus and forgive him for not doing his job. Luchasaurus will show more conflict. Luchasaurus will eventually remain heel with Christian.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

CovidFan said:


> "It's dogshit but it's AEW dogshit so it's ok even if it doesn't get better."


“I hate seeing other people enjoy things.”


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure if it's the talent OR the cameraman, but last night there was so many botches on camera, including Jericho in front of it taking the blade ouf from his wrist..someone has to be blamed for so many botches seen on TV.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> “I hate seeing other people enjoy things.”


Please. Enjoy it all you want but what you're really saying is "it's ok if it's bad because at least it isn't WWE". And I mean I don't actually really disagree. I was just poking fun. I don't watch WWE at all and try to enjoy AEW.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow just fucking wow. This shit is worse than Vince Russo. Khan can't book worth shit.
> 
> So you have Luchasaurus finally looking like someone menacing with Christian to turn face like nothing while JB comes out like a geek. Instead of booking Jungle Boy stronger as a solo act, you have him go back to a team. This further proves JB will never be a solo act.
> 
> You can not make this shit up. Holy fuck. AEW is a comedy show.


This is how I assume you consume a crime movie in the cinema.

Sits down.

Movie starts.

2 minutes: murder happens.
4 minutes: a suspect is arrested.

Movie over. 

ChanHung gets up and leaves.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> It wasn’t the best Dynamite but who cares? Still the best wrestling company by a country mile and they will have to do a lot of damage to make me think otherwise 😀
> 
> The show is missing their biggest stars MJF, Wardlow, Cole, Punk, Bryan, Omega, etc.



Uh. The show didn't have to miss Wardlow unless he's injured or took the week off or something and I missed the report.


It's more like once the big story is done and the hero conquers..Khan is totally clueless about what to do next.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Has this been posted? The aftermath of the main event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550196753756205057


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Has this been posted? The aftermath of the main event.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550196753756205057


The Painfaker!


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Has this been posted? The aftermath of the main event.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550196753756205057


When the Painmaker becomes the Paintaker.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I see this as a win-win situation for both men after last night.

Eddie Kingston finally kept his promise to us by making the Painmaker bleed here (which occurred mere SECONDS into the match), and he ultimately gets the last laugh by being the one to send Chris Jericho out on a stretcher after the main event.

Chris Jericho looks like an even bigger credible threat to Jon Moxley and Bryan Danielson over the next couple of months after his big victory last night.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> If you've watched the Luchasaurus & Christian story the past few weeks then you'd see Luchasaurus reluctantly following Christian. Christian had to convince Luchasaurus to leave Jungle Boy alone. Luchasaurus didn't just leave Jungle Boy and stay with Christian. That was a few weeks worth of storyline. There was internal conflict about abandoning Jungle Boy.
> 
> I had no struggle in comprehending the first time Luchasaurus sees Jungle Boy after Christian manipulated him for weeks, that Luchasaurus would be stunned and again show that same conflict. Last night was an extension to the story of Luchasaurus believing Jungle Boy or Christian. This was heavily illustrated. Stepping out of the way of your former best friend is not a face turn.
> 
> Next week Christian will confront Luchasaurus and forgive him for not doing his job. Luchasaurus will show more conflict. Luchasaurus will eventually remain heel with Christian.


Fair take. We'll see next week if what you say is right. But as of now I will assume he is a babyface cause the commentators sold it. The whole Luchasaurus thing was never explained to us properly. Anytime Christian tried to explain it he got interrupted.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW have signed Cole Karter, who faced Ricky Starks, to one of the tiered deals (pay-per-appearance/first priority, like Bear Country), according to Fightful. A smart move I think as the guy looks like a million bucks although hasn't learned to promo very well yet. He's 22, 6'2"/238lbs and has barely over 60 appearances to his name but has now been signed by both AEW and WWE. He's worth investing some time and effort into I think and if ROH gets a TV deal, I can see him there. TK said at his conference call earlier that ROH's roster size will be a sliding scale depending on how much they run. He's still hoping to get them a TV deal on a Warner outlet.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> AEW have signed Cole Karter, who faced Ricky Starks, to one of the tiered deals (pay-per-appearance/first priority, like Bear Country), according to Fightful. A smart move I think as the guy looks like a million bucks although hasn't learned to promo very well yet. He's 22, 6'2"/238lbs and has barely over 60 appearances to his name but has now been signed by both AEW and WWE. He's worth investing some time and effort into I think and if ROH gets a TV deal, I can see him there. TK said at his conference call earlier that ROH's roster size will be a sliding scale depending on how much they run. He's still hoping to get them a TV deal on a Warner outlet.


Karter has a great physique but doesn't look like someone who would ever get in a fight. He looks like a roided up 12-year old. I wonder if he can grow a beard?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Solid show last night! My random thoughts:

1. That first match was fantastic! Brody King looked like an absolute beast, and he did a few things to Darby that I’ve never seen before. And that stare down between Sting and Malakai Black was quite a moment. I’m guessing this will lead to a six-man tag at All Out.

2. I marked out when Luchasaurus stepped aside and let Jungle Boy get after Christian. It was also great to see JB back, period. But something tells me there is still more to this story with Luchasaurus. We’ll see.

3. Any time I get to see Ricky Starks is awesome. He is so good at everything he does. I love Danhausen, but I hope Ricky doesn’t lose to him next week.

4. I‘m torn about Anna Jay’s heel turn. I love her as a baby face. But then again, I like that she’s reunited with Tay. What does this mean for Dark Order? 

5. The barbed wire match was great until the part Tay couldn’t open the cage door. (Why couldn’t they just leave it unlocked and just pretend it was locked?) Everything after that was a mess. The very definition of overbooking, in my opinion. It kinda ruined the main event. Jericho and Eddie both did their part, though.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

An average show. 

I liked the Brody King and Darby Allin match and Brody's finisher is awesome. Miro in a face role will be interesting he got over as a face in WWE. 

Moxley and Yuta vs the best friends was boring. Nobody thought best friends was winning, Yuta goes over he has no charisma whatsoever. No hype or build up on this episode with Daniel Garcia. Instead Daniel Garcia was dressed up like he was about to go to bed in a vest and shorts in the main event. 

Loved Rocky Starks getting time on the mic and he is over! The crowd reaction Tony listen to your audience they want to see more of this guy. They was cheering for him even though he was supposed to be a heel. 

Luchasaurous and Christian Cage I was enjoying them as heels, I don't know where Luchasaurous will go from here without Cage. I would of kept the partnership and maybe they are still gonna do it. 

FTR with a fantastic reception and a great promo a shame the Briscoes couldn't be on TV to promote it. 

And now ROH has a cold 6 man tag for their belts which made no sense just to put it on the graphic. 

Main event was terrible. The locking the key thing was hilarious. They could of ended the show with Anna Jay turning but instead her heel turn was just part of this fucking mess. I really hope that's the end of it but AEW signs off to early every week. 

Average episode this week.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jericho needs to go. 
This whole ass main event was a disgrace from start to finish.
What a complete mess.

Please fucking GO.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Listening to Dave's review now and it pretty much parallels mine, "King vs. Darby was great and the rest of the show fell flat". This show even left Dave uninspired.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> I remember this but forgot who Vince was talking to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think it was Triple H, when Vince had that short face run.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm watching Smackdown and I just upgraded my rating of Dynamite from a 5 to 7


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Shaz Cena said:


> Fair take. We'll see next week if what you say is right. But as of now I will assume he is a babyface cause the commentators sold it. The whole Luchasaurus thing was never explained to us properly. Anytime Christian tried to explain it he got interrupted.


I was wrong. 🥺


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> I was wrong. 🥺


Props to you for admitting it.


----------

